# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  η ντροπη μου...!!!

## Deleted-member-250416b

...να εχεις φαει ολο το πρωινο σφουγκαριζοντας σκαλες, να είσαι ενα χαλι και μισο, και να πεταγεσαι στο μινι μαρκετ της γειτονειας σου για να πάρεις 2-3 πραγματακια..και εκει, μπροστα απο το μαλακτικο ρουχων να βρισκεται ο πιο λαθος ανθρωπος που θα μπορούσε να σε δει ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ...τωρα να σε βλέπει στην πιο χαλια εκδοχη σου, 10 ολοκληρα χρονια μετα!! το ακρων αωτον την ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΙΑΣ. 10 χρονια μετα, με καταθλιψη... 300 κιλα παραπάνω... 100 χρονια πιο γερασμενη..απεριποιητη...με μια παντελονα της λαικης και εναν κοτσο οπως ναναι στο κεφαλι, με μαυρους κυκλους... και σε καταλαβαινει...σε ακολουθει απο πίσω και εσυ τρεχεις να κρυφτεις πίσω απο τα ραφια!!!!!...πισω απο τα ραφια???????να ψαχνεις καταφύγιο στα ζυμαρικα μπαριλα!!!!!... ποια εγω?? να κρυβομαι ...απο ντροπή για την καταντια μου.... εφυγε... και εμεινα με το αισθημα τοσης ντροπής για αυτο που ειμαι..και ενοχης για αυτο που καταντησα..και απο την αλλη βεβαια να γελας πικρα με το ποσο γκαντεμω εισαι!!!!
δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω...αυτη η ντροπη ...μου εχει γυρισει το στομαχι... ειναι παραλογη αυτη η ντροπη ...αλλα υπάρχει ... το στομαχι μου σκατα!!!!..δεν ειμαι καλα...

----------


## nikos2

μπορεις να ντρεπεσαι, που προσπαθησες να του ξεφυγεις. ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι σε καταλαβε οτι το εανες επιτηδες. για τα υπολοιπα, δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω γιατι πρεπει να ντρεπεσαι

----------


## Γάτος

Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, συνεχίζεις και έχεις χιούμορ!! Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό!! Γιατί δεν το επιστράτευσες στην συνάντηση σας; Μπορώ να καταλάβω την ντροπή που αισθάνθηκες, αλλά δεν κάνεις καλό στον εαυτό σου με αυτήν τη συμπεριφορά. Κάπως έτσι απο-κοβόμαστε και στο τέλος αρχίζει η κοινωνική φοβία. Πήγες να ψωνίσεις κάτι από τη γειτονιά σου, δεν πήγες σε κάποια κοινωνική εκδήλωση για να ντραπείς εξάλλου και το τι περνά ο καθένας το ξέρει ο ίδιος, άρα κι εκείνος που συνάντησες θα το καταλάβαινε αν ήταν σωστός άνθρωπος... Κατά τα άλλα αν τον απέφυγες επειδή δεν σου εμπνέει κάτι καλοπροαίρετο, πάω πάσο, απλά θα ήταν καλύτερο να περιοριστείς σε έναν χαιρετισμό την άλλη φορά.. Ρέα, ξέρω πως νιώθεις, απλά να μην νιώθουμε ενοχές για αυτά που βιώνουμε. Κρίμα είναι, αν και ξέρω επίσης πόσο δύσκολο είναι και πως μπορεί να έκανα το ίδιο στη θεση σου. Δεν σε συμβουλεύω δηλαδή βάσει του τι κάνω, αλλά του τι θα ήθελα να κάνω. Από την άλλη, αυτό έκανες και δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι. Οκ δεν ήσουν τόσο δυνατή για να πέσεις μούρη με μούρη, ήσουν τόσο δυνατή όμως, ώστε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας την εμπειρία σου.

----------


## alexx2112

Ρεα μου γεια σου..δε καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να νοιαζεσαι για την γνωμη ενος ανθρωπου που εφυγε απο τη ζωη σου..αυτος που πρεπει να ντρεπεται ειναι εκεινος, που αν σε καταλαβε επρεπε να σε χαιρετησει, να ρωτησει για τη ζωη σου...κατι..εφοσον σε ειδε κομπλαρισμενη, εκτος κ αν δεν ηθελε να σε φερει σε δυσκολη θεση..ομως εφοσον δε το εκανε για να νιωσεις πιο ανετα,δε χρειαζοταν να κρυβεσαι για την τωρινη εκδοχη σου..να νιωθεις ομορφη,εισαι ομορφη.. και να σαγαπας..ο καθε ανθρωπος περναει τα δικα του..στην τελικη μεσα σου ξερει κ αυτος κ εσυ τι εισαι..δε καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να κοιταμε το περιτυλιγμα με εναν ανθρωπο που προφανως σε ενδιεφερε καποτε..ο,τι εγινε εγινε..καλη συνεχεια κ το αναστημα υψωμενο!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, συνεχίζεις και έχεις χιούμορ!! Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό!! Γιατί δεν το επιστράτευσες στην συνάντηση σας; Μπορώ να καταλάβω την ντροπή που αισθάνθηκες, αλλά δεν κάνεις καλό στον εαυτό σου με αυτήν τη συμπεριφορά. Κάπως έτσι απο-κοβόμαστε και στο τέλος αρχίζει η κοινωνική φοβία. Πήγες να ψωνίσεις κάτι από τη γειτονιά σου, δεν πήγες σε κάποια κοινωνική εκδήλωση για να ντραπείς εξάλλου και το τι περνά ο καθένας το ξέρει ο ίδιος, άρα κι εκείνος που συνάντησες θα το καταλάβαινε αν ήταν σωστός άνθρωπος... Κατά τα άλλα αν τον απέφυγες επειδή δεν σου εμπνέει κάτι καλοπροαίρετο, πάω πάσο, απλά θα ήταν καλύτερο να περιοριστείς σε έναν χαιρετισμό την άλλη φορά.. Ρέα, ξέρω πως νιώθεις, απλά να μην νιώθουμε ενοχές για αυτά που βιώνουμε. Κρίμα είναι, αν και ξέρω επίσης πόσο δύσκολο είναι και πως μπορεί να έκανα το ίδιο στη θεση σου. Δεν σε συμβουλεύω δηλαδή βάσει του τι κάνω, αλλά του τι θα ήθελα να κάνω. Από την άλλη, αυτό έκανες και δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι. Οκ δεν ήσουν τόσο δυνατή για να πέσεις μούρη με μούρη, ήσουν τόσο δυνατή όμως, ώστε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας την εμπειρία σου.


το χειροτερο απο όλα...αυτο που με εχει ΓΟΝΑΤΙΣΕΙ κυριολεκτικα είναι οτι δεν το σκεφτηκα καν...ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΛΉΘΗΚΑ... ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΑ να φερομαι ετσι και δεν μπορουσα να με σταματησω..δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω... θυμηθηκα αυτα που μου ελεγες για την αρνηση ...τελικα ειχες δικιο...πισω απο τον θυμο μου απλα κρυβεται η δηλεια μου..και ο φοβος μου...για να μην με λυπηθουν..είναι λες και συναντησα την πραγματικοτητα... θεε μου πως εφτασα ως εδω??..εχω αναγουλες και τα ματια μου τρεχουν ασταματητα..θελω να κανω εμετο.. οπωσδηποτε!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω rea , δεν θα ενοχλιομουν καθολου , η ζωη εχει γυρισματα , και πολλες φορες ιδαιτερως δυσαρεστα . Θα το ξεπερναγα επι τοπου , και θα επιφυλλασομουν για ενα μελλοντικο ισχυρο comeback , ωστε να καταπληξω τους παντες .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα μου γεια σου..δε καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να νοιαζεσαι για την γνωμη ενος ανθρωπου που εφυγε απο τη ζωη σου..αυτος που πρεπει να ντρεπεται ειναι εκεινος, που αν σε καταλαβε επρεπε να σε χαιρετησει, να ρωτησει για τη ζωη σου...κατι..εφοσον σε ειδε κομπλαρισμενη, εκτος κ αν δεν ηθελε να σε φερει σε δυσκολη θεση..ομως εφοσον δε το εκανε για να νιωσεις πιο ανετα,δε χρειαζοταν να κρυβεσαι για την τωρινη εκδοχη σου..να νιωθεις ομορφη,εισαι ομορφη.. και να σαγαπας..ο καθε ανθρωπος περναει τα δικα του..στην τελικη μεσα σου ξερει κ αυτος κ εσυ τι εισαι..δε καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να κοιταμε το περιτυλιγμα με εναν ανθρωπο που προφανως σε ενδιεφερε καποτε..ο,τι εγινε εγινε..καλη συνεχεια κ το αναστημα υψωμενο!!


δεν εχει να κανει με αυτον ολο αυτο που ενιωσα... εχει να κανει με την αυτοεκτιμηση μου,και δεν εννοω την ομορφια...κατι πιο βαθυ, την πραγματικη εκτιμηση για τον εαυτο μου που η καταθλιψη την εχει εξοντωσει και εγω ετσι οπως ειμαι απομονωμενη δεν ειχα ιδεα...ΙΔΕΑ!!!.. δεν εχω ξανατρεξει να κρυφτω ποτε στην ζωη μου...και τελικα αυτο κανω τα τελευταια 5 χρονια!!!..τοση αρνηση... ????

----------


## Γάτος

Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο, απλά προσπάθησε να δεις την καλή πλευρά πίσω από αυτό. Δες ας πούμε το γεγονός πως κατάλαβες σήμερα κάτι άλλο για εσένα, πως αυτό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως οδηγός για το μέλλον. Αυτό είναι μια επιτυχία για παράδειγμα. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο. Αν έχεις κάποιον κοντά σου που να σε καταλαβαίνει, περιέγραψε του το περιστατικό και συζήτησε το. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως ανακουφίζει και διώχνει τα σωματικά συμπτώματα αυτό.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω rea , δεν θα ενοχλιομουν καθολου , η ζωη εχει γυρισματα , και πολλες φορες ιδαιτερως δυσαρεστα . Θα το ξεπερναγα επι τοπου , και θα επιφυλλασομουν για ενα μελλοντικο ισχυρο comeback , ωστε να καταπληξω τους παντες .


χαχαχα...καλε μου φιλε μακ... με εκανες και γελασα ...με φανταστηκα να κανω καμπακ στο μινι μαρκετ σαν την γυναικα του ροτζερ ραμπιτ

... φφφφφ συνηλθα!!!!

----------


## 1984muzzy

Ρέα όταν πας στον ειδικό, ανάφερε του το περιστατικό που σου συνέβη χαρτί και καλαμάρι γιατί ειναι αρκετά σημαντικό.
Όλες τις λεπτομέρειες. Θα βγάλει συμπεράσματα που θα σας βοηθήσουν και τους δύο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο, απλά προσπάθησε να δεις την καλή πλευρά πίσω από αυτό. Δες ας πούμε το γεγονός πως κατάλαβες σήμερα κάτι άλλο για εσένα, πως αυτό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως οδηγός για το μέλλον. Αυτό είναι μια επιτυχία για παράδειγμα. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολο. Αν έχεις κάποιον κοντά σου που να σε καταλαβαίνει, περιέγραψε του το περιστατικό και συζήτησε το. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως ανακουφίζει και διώχνει τα σωματικά συμπτώματα αυτό.


δεν εχω κανεναν κοντα μου, μονο εσας και με βοηθησατε πολυ...σας ευχαριστω..ναι εχεις δικιο τελικα...αυτη η σουρεαλ πραγματικοτητα μου χρειαζοταν! ειχα εντελως αλλη εικονα για μενα αλλα στο βαθος.... ηταν οτι χειροτερο εχω κανει ποτε στον εαυτο μου... βιαζομαι να γινω καλα και με παραμυθιαζω. ξεσπασα!! τι μερα και αυτη...

----------


## 1984muzzy

Το λές και μόνη σου οτι ήρθες σε επαφή με την πραγματικότητα σήμερα μέσω εκείνης της συνάντησης. 
Βασικά τον εαυτό σου συνάντησες. Η απομόνωση και το κλείσιμο στο σπίτι μόνοι με τις σκέψεις μας δεν ειναι οτι δεν βγάζει πουθενά.
Ειναι οτι κανει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟ.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα όταν πας στον ειδικό, ανάφερε του το περιστατικό που σου συνέβη χαρτί και καλαμάρι γιατί ειναι αρκετά σημαντικό.
> Όλες τις λεπτομέρειες. Θα βγάλει συμπεράσματα που θα σας βοηθήσουν και τους δύο.


...σιγουρα !!!... ελεισα σε ψυχιατρο ... αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα πως δουλευουν αυτοι με τον ασθενη τους.. μιλανε για αυτα?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ...σιγουρα !!!... ελεισα σε ψυχιατρο ... αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα πως δουλευουν αυτοι με τον ασθενη τους.. μιλανε για αυτα?


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν γενικά Ρέα μου. Δεν τους έχω γνωρίσει όλους άρα δεν μπορώ να πώ με ασφάλεια κάτι γενικευμένο. 
Στην δική μου περίπτωση, κατι τέτοια περιστατικά τα βάζαμε κάτω και αφιερώναμε όλο το 40λεπτο με λεπτομέρειες. Σαν συμπέρασμα 
μου έβαζε και μια άσκηση για το σπίτι που το είδος της είχε άμεση σχέση με το περιστατικό. και την επόμενη εβδομάδα επιβεβαιώνονταν συμπεράσματα ή οχι.
Στα λέω πολύ χοντροκομένα. Πρόσεξε όμως! εμενα ηταν ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτρια γνωσ./συμπερ και είχε και σπουδες σε ψυχαναλυση.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν γενικά Ρέα μου. Δεν τους έχω γνωρίσει όλους άρα δεν μπορώ να πώ με ασφάλεια κάτι γενικευμένο. 
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση, κατι τέτοια περιστατικά τα βάζαμε κάτω και αφιερώναμε όλο το 40λεπτο με λεπτομέρειες. Σαν συμπέρασμα 
> μου έβαζε και μια άσκηση για το σπίτι που το είδος της είχε άμεση σχέση με το περιστατικό. και την επόμενη εβδομάδα επιβεβαιώνονταν συμπεράσματα ή οχι.
> Στα λέω πολύ χοντροκομένα. Πρόσεξε όμως! εμενα ηταν ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτρια γνωσ./συμπερ και είχε και σπουδες σε ψυχαναλυση.


ναι...για να δουμε τι θα κανει ο δικος μου...ειμαι πολυ περιεργη... θα σου πω οταν τον δω..

----------


## 1984muzzy

Μου δίνεις μια καλή ευκαιρία εδώ να κάνουμε μια συζήτηση περί των εργασιών τους γιατί διαβάζω συγκεχυμένα πράγματα απο πολλά μέλη, που καταλήγουν ή και αρχίζουν ώς γενίκευση και μέσα σε όλα ο καθένας καλείται να φιλτράρει τι ειναι σωστό, τι ειναι λάθος.

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ πιστεύω πως τα πας πολύ όμορφα. Είναι καλό να βιώνουμε νέες καταστάσεις και να προχωράμε μπροστά. Αν θα σε βοηθούσε, άνοιξε ένα wordpad και γράφε ημερολόγιο. Θα δεις τρομερή βοήθεια κάνοντας αυτοψυχοθεραπεία, διότι στο "χαρτί" θα καταλάβεις τους φόβους και τις ανασφάλειες σου. Και ταυτίζομαι με τον muz θέλω να σου πω, οπότε μην το αμελήσεις.  :Smile:  Είναι σημάδι απομόνωσης.

----------


## nikos2

ισως να δινω μεγαλυτερη σημασια απο οσο πρεπει αλλα ρεα καταφερε να σχολιασει ολα τα ποστ εκτος απο το δικο μου που ηταν και ας πουμε το πρωτο. ειναι κατι που το εχω πρσεξει απο μικρος οι ανθρωποι και περισσοτερο οι γυναικες μου δινουν λιγη σημασια ποτε δεν καταλαβα τους λογους δεν το γραφω για να πω κατι για την νηματοθετρια ετσι συμβαινει συχνα

----------


## Γάτος

Νικόλα, διάβασε το τόπικ "ΙΨΔ ξανά", θα σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό που λες. Εμένα με βοήθησαν πολύ οι γνώμες των παιδιών. Τα πρώτα σχόλια βασικά δες.  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχα...καλε μου φιλε μακ... με εκανες και γελασα ...με φανταστηκα να κανω καμπακ στο μινι μαρκετ σαν την γυναικα του ροτζερ ραμπιτ []... φφφφφ συνηλθα!!!!



Ναι , μονο που δεν κανω πλακα , σοβαρολογω απολυτως . Την εποχη που επινα , με βλεπαν διαφοροι , ποιος ξερει τι σκεφτοντουσαν , μεχρι μουχε σφυριξει καποιος οτι με λενε ΄τελειωμενο ' . Ειχα μια σκασιλα για τα σχολια , αυτοι που λενε ( η σκεφτονται ) τετοια πραματα , δεν κανουν για παρεα σου/μου , ετσι το βλεπω . Τωρα κανεις δεν εχει να πει τιποτα για μενα . Περνας μια ασχημη φαση της ζωης σου , και τελειωνει εκει η ιστορια . 
Αλλα πραματα στην ζωη ειναι σαφως πιο επιληψιμα . Οχι προσωρινες ψυχολογικες καταστασεις .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ισως να δινω μεγαλυτερη σημασια απο οσο πρεπει αλλα ρεα καταφερε να σχολιασει ολα τα ποστ εκτος απο το δικο μου που ηταν και ας πουμε το πρωτο. ειναι κατι που το εχω πρσεξει απο μικρος οι ανθρωποι και περισσοτερο οι γυναικες μου δινουν λιγη σημασια ποτε δεν καταλαβα τους λογους δεν το γραφω για να πω κατι για την νηματοθετρια ετσι συμβαινει συχνα


δεν σε αμελησα Νικο μου και συγνωμη αν σου αφησα αυτην την εντυπωση ..συνδυασα το ποστ σου με το ποστ το αλεξ και νομιζα οτι απαντουσα και στους 2..αλλα τελικα μονο τον αλεξ ειχα βαλει... μεσα στην συγχηση, κλαμα, ενας συντομος εμετος  δεν πολυ εβλεπα τι εκανα...στο μυαλο μου σε ειχα συμπεριλαβει σε μια απαντηση μου... παρολα αυτα σε ευχαριστω που μου απάντησες και συγνωμη που δεν ημουν πιο προσεκτικη...

----------


## 1984muzzy

Εϊτε ψυχολογοι, είτε ψυχίατροι όλοι αυτοί, έχουν κάποιες συγκεκριμένες σπουδές. 
Οι σπουδές αυτές συνήθως εως ΠΑΝΤΑ, αναγράφονται στο καρτελακι που μοιράζουν στα γραφεία τους. Αυτό το καρτελάκι καλό ειναι ο επισκέπτης να το βάζει στην τσέπη και 
να διαβάζει τι γράφει. Επίσης μπορεί να ρωτήσει τον ειδικό και ο άλλος ειναι υποχρεωμένος να απαντήσει.

Οι πρωτοι, έχουν βγάλει τουλάχιστον ένα πανεπιστήμιο της χώρας μας (4 έτη δηλαδή) και εν συνεχεία αυτό το κράτος τους δίνει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος.
Τους επιτρέπει δηλαδή να παρέχουν ψυχολογική θεραπεία χωρίς να έχουν σπουδάσει κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας ή να έχουν κοιτάξει οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους!

Οι δέ άλλοι έχουν κάνει 6 χρόνια ιατρική + 5 ειδίκευση σε ψυχιατρική και απο κεί και πέρα ό καθέ ένας ανάλογα με τις επιλογές του χωρίς να ειναι υποχρεωμένος
μπορεί να ειδικευτεί σε κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας πχ ψυχανάλυση. Απο επιλογή δηλαδή.

Τωρα απο κει και πέρα διαβάζω συχνά στο σαιτ. Μην πας εκεί! Κουμπώνουν, θα γίνεις ζόμπι! Δεν κάνει συζήτηση! Η τσέπη σου μετράει. Μου το χουν πει όλοι.
Μην κάνεις αυτο, θα γίνει το άλλο. Δεν έχει γνώσεις ο άλλος, σε μένα δεν πέτυχε! Ένιωσα χειρότερα. Σίγουρα θα συμβεί και σε σένα.

Ρε παιδιά είμαστε καθόλου καλά? Σοβαρά δηλαδή. Μπορούμε να αποδεχτούμε το γεγονός οτι ο καθε άνθρωπος ειναι μοναδικός και έχεε το δικό του οργανισμό και τα δικά του
εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα και το γεγονός οτι κάποια εξωτερικά στοιχεία μοιάζουνε μεταξύ μας ΌΛΑ μα ΌΛΑ τα υπολοιπα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση?

Με απλά λόγια... Λέει ο /η ταδε... Μην πάς στον ψυχίατρο γιατι δεν έχει γνώσεις, δεν εμβαθύνει. Μόνο μπούμπλε δίνει. 
Μα ειναι δυνατόν αυτός που το λέει να ξέρει κάτι τέτοιο στα σίγουρα? Πήγε σε όλους και συνέβη το ίδιο? Τι μαλακίες θεωρίες ειναι αυτές? 
Που ξέρω γω οτι αυτός που το λέει δεν έχει εμμονες για τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα? Οτι δεν παίρνει τα φάρμακά του γιατι σκέφτηκε να τα κόψει στο ξεκάρφωτο?

Και κάθονται και τα διαβάζουν μέλη όλα αυτα και σου λέει "'ααα έτσι θα γίνεται! δε μπορεί!''
τεσπα, τι να πώ.
Ρεα σορυ, που μπαίνω σφήνα στο ποστ σου, μη δίνεις σημασία.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι , μονο που δεν κανω πλακα , σοβαρολογω απολυτως . Την εποχη που επινα , με βλεπαν διαφοροι , ποιος ξερει τι σκεφτοντουσαν , μεχρι μουχε σφυριξει καποιος οτι με λενε ΄τελειωμενο ' . Ειχα μια σκασιλα για τα σχολια , αυτοι που λενε ( η σκεφτονται ) τετοια πραματα , δεν κανουν για παρεα σου/μου , ετσι το βλεπω . Τωρα κανεις δεν εχει να πει τιποτα για μενα . Περνας μια ασχημη φαση της ζωης σου , και τελειωνει εκει η ιστορια . 
> Αλλα πραματα στην ζωη ειναι σαφως πιο επιληψιμα . Οχι προσωρινες ψυχολογικες καταστασεις .


 δεν ειναι η κριτικη των αλλων ... η δικη μου αυτοκριτικη με τρομαξε... και δεν ειναι προσωρινο φιλε μου. η καταθλιψη υπήρχε απο πάντα...με καθηλωσε τα τελευταια 5 χρόνια ...και παιρνω χαπια 1 χρόνο τωρα ...μαζι με αλλες ουσιες που τις εκοψα πριν 2 μηνες... στην πραγματικοτητα τωρα αρχίζει για μενα η θεραπεια μου.
οχι δεν το ειπες για αστειο απλα εκανα αυτοματα την εικονα μου και γελασα με τον εαυτο μου.
δεν ηξερα οτι επινες? το εχεις κοψει μαχαιρι τωρα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εϊτε ψυχολογοι, είτε ψυχίατροι όλοι αυτοί, έχουν κάποιες συγκεκριμένες σπουδές. 
> Οι σπουδές αυτές συνήθως εως ΠΑΝΤΑ, αναγράφονται στο καρτελακι που μοιράζουν στα γραφεία τους. Αυτό το καρτελάκι καλό ειναι ο επισκέπτης να το βάζει στην τσέπη και 
> να διαβάζει τι γράφει. Επίσης μπορεί να ρωτήσει τον ειδικό και ο άλλος ειναι υποχρεωμένος να απαντήσει.
> 
> Οι πρωτοι, έχουν βγάλει τουλάχιστον ένα πανεπιστήμιο της χώρας μας (4 έτη δηλαδή) και εν συνεχεία αυτό το κράτος τους δίνει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος.
> Τους επιτρέπει δηλαδή να παρέχουν ψυχολογική θεραπεία χωρίς να έχουν σπουδάσει κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας ή να έχουν κοιτάξει οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό τους!
> 
> Οι δέ άλλοι έχουν κάνει 6 χρόνια ιατρική + 5 ειδίκευση σε ψυχιατρική και απο κεί και πέρα ό καθέ ένας ανάλογα με τις επιλογές του χωρίς να ειναι υποχρεωμένος
> μπορεί να ειδικευτεί σε κάποιο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας πχ ψυχανάλυση. Απο επιλογή δηλαδή.
> ...


κατσε να καταλάβω... ο ψυχιατρος σπουδαζει 6 χρονια ιατρικη και μετα αλλα 4 για ψυχοθεραπεια?..

----------


## 1984muzzy

> κατσε να καταλάβω... ο ψυχιατρος σπουδαζει 6 χρονια ιατρικη και μετα αλλα 4 για ψυχοθεραπεια?..


6 χρόνια ιατρική και αλλά 5 με ειδίκευση στην ψυχιατρική. Τωρα απο κει και πέρα μπορεί να ακολουθήσει κάποιο μοντέλο ψυχοθεραπείας σαν εξτρα ειδίκευση.
ψυχανάλυση για παράδειγμα. Μέσα στο 5ετές νομίζω οτι ειδικεύεται πχ στη γνωσιακη-συμπερ. Επιφυλάσομαι όμως. Μπορεί να ειναι και εξτρα ειδίκευση μετα τα 11 ετη.

----------


## 1984muzzy

Εγω Ρεα στην πλειονότητα των ποστ μου που σχετίζονται με την προσωπική μου συμβουλή σε κάποιον, προτείνω συνήθως ψυχίατρο 1) γιατι εμένα τέτοιος με βοήθησε (λογικό ειναι)
και 2) γιατι έτσι όπως ειναι το σύστημα της χώρας μας, και να θέλω, δύσκολα θα εμπιστευτώ ψυχολόγο για τον λόγο που αναφέρω παραπάνω. 
εγω 3 ψυχολόγους γνώρισα στη ζώη. Α! συγνώμη 4. Λοιπόν οι 3 απο τους 4 δεν ηταν σε θέση να λύσουν ούτε τα κορδόνια τους (Η 1 το παραδεχόταν κι όλας). Αποφοιτη ΑΕΙ.
Η 2η ηταν αντίθετη σφοδρη πολέμιος αυτού που τελείωνε (ΑΕΙ). Ευχτυχως ειχε σκοπο να καδράρει το πτυχίο της και ο 3ος ηταν ενας καννίβαλος επαγγελματίας ιδιωτης που επισκεφτηκα ο ίδιος κάποτε και δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω αυτό. Ποιο κουρέλι δεν με έχει κάνει να νιώσω, άνθρωπος. Επίσης ασχολιόταν με άλλα πράγματα την ώρα που μιλούσαμε. Πούλο!
Τον ένα εξαιρώ, φίλος καλός και θεωρώ σωστός και στη δουλειά του μελλοντικά με σπουδές και ειδίκευση ΜΕΤΑ απο τα χρόνια του ΑΕΙ.

Για το λόγο ακριβώς αυτό λέω. ΕΠείδη ο ίδιος δε γουστάρω τις γενικεύσεις γιατι αδικούμε ανθρώπους και εν τέλει σε μας κανουμε κακό και όχι σε αυτούς.
Την ώρα που θα μπούμε σε ένα γραφείο (είτε ειναι γιατρός ειτε ψυχολόγος) και θα κάτσουμε απέναντι, ρωτάμε. Τι λέει όλα καλά? Τι σπουδές έχεις, τι ειδικεύσεις έχεις? Σχετίζεται αυτό που μου συμβαίνει με τις ακαδημαικές εξειδικευμένες σου γνώσεις?

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν ειναι η κριτικη των αλλων ... η δικη μου αυτοκριτικη με τρομαξε... και δεν ειναι προσωρινο φιλε μου. η καταθλιψη υπήρχε απο πάντα...με καθηλωσε τα τελευταια 5 χρόνια ...και παιρνω χαπια 1 χρόνο τωρα ...μαζι με αλλες ουσιες που τις εκοψα πριν 2 μηνες... στην πραγματικοτητα τωρα αρχίζει για μενα η θεραπεια μου.
> οχι δεν το ειπες για αστειο απλα εκανα αυτοματα την εικονα μου και γελασα με τον εαυτο μου.
> δεν ηξερα οτι επινες? το εχεις κοψει μαχαιρι τωρα?



Ενταξει , δεν το ηξερα αυτο . Κι εγω καθηλωμενος ημουν λογω κτθλψης 6-7 χρονια περιπου , αλλα ειμαι σε φαση ανακαμψης , ολα περνανε με υπομονη και επιμονη . 
Επινα απο το 04με 05-2010 400λιτρα κρασι / ετος ( τα εγραφα ) με σωρεια ατυχηματων οδικων και μη , 4 νοσηλευσεις . 
Το 2010 το μειωσα στα 100-120 λιτρα , αυτο συνεχιστηκε μεχρι Μαρτιο φετος , οπου πηρα αποφαση οτι με καταστρεφει ( μου πηραν και το διπλωμα για 6 μηνες , και αυτο μεκανε πιο αποφασισμενο , την επομενη ειναι 5 χρονια αφαιρεση διπλωματος ) , επιδεινωνει την καταθλιψη σαφως , και εδω και 2 μηνες εκοψα και το 1 λιτρο/εβδομαδα που επινα , γιατι το θεωρω υπουλο για πιθανη υποτροπη , αλλα το κραταγα παντα σε κρασι , δεν αφηνα τον εαυτο μου να παει σε σκληρα ποτα . 
Με ουσιες δεν ειχα ποτε σχεσεις .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 6 χρόνια ιατρική και αλλά 5 με ειδίκευση στην ψυχιατρική. Τωρα απο κει και πέρα μπορεί να ακολουθήσει κάποιο μοντέλο ψυχοθεραπείας σαν εξτρα ειδίκευση.
> ψυχανάλυση για παράδειγμα. Μέσα στο 5ετές νομίζω οτι ειδικεύεται πχ στη γνωσιακη-συμπερ. Επιφυλάσομαι όμως. Μπορεί να ειναι και εξτρα ειδίκευση μετα τα 11 ετη.


..και ο ψυχολογος μονο 4???? ... αυτο δεν λεει κατι? περαν αυτου ο ψυχιατρος που μου γραφει τα χαπια τωρα, δεν ειναι ενας επιστημονας που θα προτεινα σε καποιον να πάει να δει...επειδη πάω μεσω ασφαλειας δηλαδη δεν δινει καμια σημασια γραφει και δινει και γεια σας... ε τωρα αυτος ειναι ικανος να βοηθησει ανθρωπο?? τσαμπα τα 11 χρόνια..αμα ο ανθρωπος ειναι τεμπέλης οσες σπουδες και να χει κανει ειναι τεμπέλης..που πας να τον ρωτησεις και 2 πραγματα και κανει σαν να τουζητας να ριξει μπετα..ο μαπας.. ε οχι θα πω ..μην πας θα πω...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα βοηθησει κανεναν ο συγκεκριμενος.
ενα πραγμα που με εχει κρατησει στην αγορα ...παρα τις δυσκολιες της κρισης ειναι οτι δεν κοιταω τον πελατη μου σαν τσεπη ...και αυτο εχει δημιουργησει σταθερο πελατολογιο.. συν - εργαζομαι και εχω προσωπικη σχεση ..και δεν ασχολουμαι με κατι τοσο σοβαρο οσο η ψυχικη υγεια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ενταξει , δεν το ηξερα αυτο . Κι εγω καθηλωμενος ημουν λογω κτθλψης 6-7 χρονια περιπου , αλλα ειμαι σε φαση ανακαμψης , ολα περνανε με υπομονη και επιμονη . 
> Επινα απο το 04με 05-2010 400λιτρα κρασι / ετος ( τα εγραφα ) με σωρεια ατυχηματων οδικων και μη , 4 νοσηλευσεις . 
> Το 2010 το μειωσα στα 100-120 λιτρα , αυτο συνεχιστηκε μεχρι Μαρτιο φετος , οπου πηρα αποφαση οτι με καταστρεφει ( μου πηραν και το διπλωμα για 6 μηνες , και αυτο μεκανε πιο αποφασισμενο , την επομενη ειναι 5 χρονια αφαιρεση διπλωματος ) , επιδεινωνει την καταθλιψη σαφως , και εδω και 2 μηνες εκοψα και το 1 λιτρο/εβδομαδα που επινα , γιατι το θεωρω υπουλο για πιθανη υποτροπη , αλλα το κραταγα παντα σε κρασι , δεν αφηνα τον εαυτο μου να παει σε σκληρα ποτα . 
> Με ουσιες δεν ειχα ποτε σχεσεις .


μπραβο φιλε μου ..εκανες πολυ καλα που το εκοψες μαχαιρι και ετσι να συνεχισεις :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω Ρεα στην πλειονότητα των ποστ μου που σχετίζονται με την προσωπική μου συμβουλή σε κάποιον, προτείνω συνήθως ψυχίατρο 1) γιατι εμένα τέτοιος με βοήθησε (λογικό ειναι)
> και 2) γιατι έτσι όπως ειναι το σύστημα της χώρας μας, και να θέλω, δύσκολα θα εμπιστευτώ ψυχολόγο για τον λόγο που αναφέρω παραπάνω. 
> εγω 3 ψυχολόγους γνώρισα στη ζώη. Α! συγνώμη 4. Λοιπόν οι 3 απο τους 4 δεν ηταν σε θέση να λύσουν ούτε τα κορδόνια τους (Η 1 το παραδεχόταν κι όλας). Αποφοιτη ΑΕΙ.
> Η 2η ηταν αντίθετη σφοδρη πολέμιος αυτού που τελείωνε (ΑΕΙ). Ευχτυχως ειχε σκοπο να καδράρει το πτυχίο της και ο 3ος ηταν ενας καννίβαλος επαγγελματίας ιδιωτης που επισκεφτηκα ο ίδιος κάποτε και δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω αυτό. Ποιο κουρέλι δεν με έχει κάνει να νιώσω, άνθρωπος. Επίσης ασχολιόταν με άλλα πράγματα την ώρα που μιλούσαμε. Πούλο!
> Τον ένα εξαιρώ, φίλος καλός και θεωρώ σωστός και στη δουλειά του μελλοντικά με σπουδές και ειδίκευση ΜΕΤΑ απο τα χρόνια του ΑΕΙ.
> 
> Για το λόγο ακριβώς αυτό λέω. ΕΠείδη ο ίδιος δε γουστάρω τις γενικεύσεις γιατι αδικούμε ανθρώπους και εν τέλει σε μας κανουμε κακό και όχι σε αυτούς.
> Την ώρα που θα μπούμε σε ένα γραφείο (είτε ειναι γιατρός ειτε ψυχολόγος) και θα κάτσουμε απέναντι, ρωτάμε. Τι λέει όλα καλά? Τι σπουδές έχεις, τι ειδικεύσεις έχεις? Σχετίζεται αυτό που μου συμβαίνει με τις ακαδημαικές εξειδικευμένες σου γνώσεις?


τι ετσι στην ψυχρα?... βεβαια ναι να μου πεις ..γιατι οχι..πας να βγαλεις την ψυχουλα σου και πρεπει διαολε και αυτος να τηρει καποιες προυποθεσεις... και καλο ειναι να το ξεκαθαρριζεις αυτο απο την αρχη... ωρε με εχεις φορτωσει κρητικε και θα πάω πολυ τσαμπουκαλεμενη στον καινουριο...χαχαχα..

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

δυσκολη στιγμη και πολυ αμηχανια.γενικα δεν ειναι ομορφο πραγμα.τι να σου πω,δεν εχεις λογο να ντρεπεσε για οτι εισαι,να ντρεπεσε για το οτι ντραπικες.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ..και ο ψυχολογος μονο 4???? ... αυτο δεν λεει κατι? περαν αυτου ο ψυχιατρος που μου γραφει τα χαπια τωρα, δεν ειναι ενας επιστημονας που θα προτεινα σε καποιον να πάει να δει...επειδη πάω μεσω ασφαλειας δηλαδη δεν δινει καμια σημασια γραφει και δινει και γεια σας... ε τωρα αυτος ειναι ικανος να βοηθησει ανθρωπο?? τσαμπα τα 11 χρόνια..αμα ο ανθρωπος ειναι τεμπέλης οσες σπουδες και να χει κανει ειναι τεμπέλης..που πας να τον ρωτησεις και 2 πραγματα και κανει σαν να τουζητας να ριξει μπετα..ο μαπας.. ε οχι θα πω ..μην πας θα πω...και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα βοηθησει κανεναν ο συγκεκριμενος.
> ενα πραγμα που με εχει κρατησει στην αγορα ...παρα τις δυσκολιες της κρισης ειναι οτι δεν κοιταω τον πελατη μου σαν τσεπη ...και αυτο εχει δημιουργησει σταθερο πελατολογιο.. συν - εργαζομαι και εχω προσωπικη σχεση ..και δεν ασχολουμαι με κατι τοσο σοβαρο οσο η ψυχικη υγεια


Ρέα κάτσε. Ενα ενα να τα πάρουμε. Να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω να τα δούμε. Ειναι σημαντικό να μη βγάλουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.
Εγω Ρέα μου διαφώνω με αυτη την τακτική. τ λέω σε όλους τους τόνους. Ποιά τακτική? ζήτήματα κατάθλιψης και πάμε να μας γράψει και φύγαμε.
ΟΧΙ ΡΕ! Μπορούμε όλοι να καταλάβουμε οτι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφιά εμφάνισης κατάθλιψης, η κατάθλιψη ξεπερνιέται? να μιλήσω με ποσοστό? 90%. Λέω ένα τυχαιο ποσοστό.
Οταν λέω οτι ξεπερνι'εται εννοώοτι δύναται να ξεπεραστεί. Όχι οτι το 90% το ξεπέρασε. Ειναι ενα πολυπαραγοντικό ζήτημα με σημαντικότερη προυπόθεση το κατα πόσο ο καταθλιπτικός έχει ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΩΗ, ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ και θέλει να αλλάξει. Όλα τα άλλα έρχονται δεύτερα. Εδώ μιλάω για ψυχοθεραπεία.

Να σημειώσω κάτι όμως εδώ. Εγω τη διάγνωση δεν την ξέρω Ρεα. Την διάγνωση σου την ξέρεις εσύ και ο γιατρός ή ίσως μόνο ό γιατρός. Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που ο '''ασθενής''' 
δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία καθότι μπορεί να ειναι αχρείαστη. Του πούστη όμως, τέτοια περίπτωση δεν εισαι. Με τον εαυτό σου τα έχεις εσυ. Φαινομενικά τουλάχιστον.
Εγώ πιστεύω οτι μπορείς να βοηθηθείς απο ψυχοθεραπεία. Τι να σου πώ άλλο?

Το κομμάτι του γιατρού. Το ζήτημα με το αν ειναι τεμπέλης ή τσάμπα τα χρόνια που σπούδαζε 1) δε μας αφορούν και 2) μπορεί τα πράγματα να μην ειναι έτσι.
Μπορεί να μην πληρώνεται για να κάνει συζήτηση μαζί σου. Μπορεί να κάνει καθαρό εμπόριο επειδή έχεις ασφάλιση. Ειναι η θέση του τέτοια. Μήπως με όλους έτσι κάνει γιατί δεν ιδιωτεύει 
οπότε δεν ειναι δουλειά του. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ρεα, δε νομίζω οτι σε εξυπηρετει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Σου έχει γίνει ποτε διάγνωση συγκεκριμένη. Ταμπέλα εννοώ. Ακούγεται σκληρό αλλά ετσι ειναι. Σε κάποια φάση ολοι φτάνουμε και εκει.
Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεις κάτι εδω αν δε θές. Ούτε καν ιδιωτικά. Πάρε την ταμπέλα και γκουγκλαρε την. Ψάξε σε όσο το δυνατό ΣΟΒΑΡΑ σαιτ για τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της συγκεκριμένης φάσης και δες αμα σηκωνει ψυχοθεραπεία. Αν ναι, τι τυπου? Και εν συνεχεία ψάχνεις ψυχοθεραπευτές με τη συγκεκριμένη ειδίκευση. 
Εγώ αυτό θα κανα στη θέση σου. Αποφάσεις και στόχους. Ούτε γκρίνιες ούτε δράματα. κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> τι ετσι στην ψυχρα?... βεβαια ναι να μου πεις ..γιατι οχι..πας να βγαλεις την ψυχουλα σου και πρεπει διαολε και αυτος να τηρει καποιες προυποθεσεις... και καλο ειναι να το ξεκαθαρριζεις αυτο απο την αρχη... ωρε με εχεις φορτωσει κρητικε και θα πάω πολυ τσαμπουκαλεμενη στον καινουριο...χαχαχα..


Δεν ειναι στην ψύχρα Ρεα! Δεν ειναι στην ψύχρα! Μια ερωτηση κάνεις. Δεν τον απομυθοποιούμε με το να τον ρωτήσουμε. Αν νιώσει οτιδήποτε δυσάρεστο εκείνη τη στιγμή,
δεν ειναι δικό σου πρόβλημα. Εσύ αγωνιάς για σένα και έχεις πάει εκεί με το αζημίωτο να σε βοηθήσει. Αυτη ειναι η δουλειά του. Δικαίωμα λέγεται.
Σε ενα κουρείο να πας, ο κουρέας καλείται να καδράρει τα πτυχία του στην κηπουρική προκειμένου να τα βλέπει αυτός που θα κουρευτεί σε περίπτωση που το θέλει.
Ο νόμος τους υποχρεώνει. Ετσι γίνεται και με τους ψυχο τέτοιους. έχεις δικαίωμα να γνωρίζεις και αυτοί καλούνται να απαντούν αν τους ρωτήσουν. 

Κάτι άλλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να πας τσαμπουκαλεμένη. Κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, κάνει τη δουλειά του. Απλά αλλάζεις το σκηνικό με ωραίο τρόπο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> δυσκολη στιγμη και πολυ αμηχανια.γενικα δεν ειναι ομορφο πραγμα.τι να σου πω,δεν εχεις λογο να ντρεπεσε για οτι εισαι,να ντρεπεσε για το οτι ντραπικες.


μα για αυτο ντρεπομαι... που ντραπηκα!..και αυτοματα σε χρονο μηδεν...ουτε καν να το ζυγισω...σαν να φοραγα μια σακουλα με σκατα... περιεργα πραγματα που μας κανει το κεφαλι μας!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα κάτσε. Ενα ενα να τα πάρουμε. Να τα βάλουμε όλα κάτω να τα δούμε. Ειναι σημαντικό να μη βγάλουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.
> Εγω Ρέα μου διαφώνω με αυτη την τακτική. τ λέω σε όλους τους τόνους. Ποιά τακτική? ζήτήματα κατάθλιψης και πάμε να μας γράψει και φύγαμε.
> ΟΧΙ ΡΕ! Μπορούμε όλοι να καταλάβουμε οτι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφιά εμφάνισης κατάθλιψης, η κατάθλιψη ξεπερνιέται? να μιλήσω με ποσοστό? 90%. Λέω ένα τυχαιο ποσοστό.
> Οταν λέω οτι ξεπερνι'εται εννοώοτι δύναται να ξεπεραστεί. Όχι οτι το 90% το ξεπέρασε. Ειναι ενα πολυπαραγοντικό ζήτημα με σημαντικότερη προυπόθεση το κατα πόσο ο καταθλιπτικός έχει ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΩΗ, ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ και θέλει να αλλάξει. Όλα τα άλλα έρχονται δεύτερα. Εδώ μιλάω για ψυχοθεραπεία.
> 
> Να σημειώσω κάτι όμως εδώ. Εγω τη διάγνωση δεν την ξέρω Ρεα. Την διάγνωση σου την ξέρεις εσύ και ο γιατρός ή ίσως μόνο ό γιατρός. Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που ο '''ασθενής''' 
> δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία καθότι μπορεί να ειναι αχρείαστη. Του πούστη όμως, τέτοια περίπτωση δεν εισαι. Με τον εαυτό σου τα έχεις εσυ. Φαινομενικά τουλάχιστον.
> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι μπορείς να βοηθηθείς απο ψυχοθεραπεία. Τι να σου πώ άλλο?
> 
> ...


βρε muzzy μου, μαλλον ξεχασες που στα λεγα... αυτοδιαγνωστηκα με καταθλιψη... αυτη που μου εκανε 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυση δεν το χε αναφερει ποτε. και βεβαια το εψαξα μονη μου το ολο θεμα..αλλα όλη η ερευνα εδω φτανει μεχρι καποιο σημειο... απο εκει και πέρα χρειαζεται και καποιος να στα εξηγησει. ουτε και γω συμφωνω με τον τροπο που ξεκινησα να θαραπευομαι...αλλα δεν εχω και την μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη στον κλαδο... και εξαλλου ημουν τοσο χαλια που το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να μπορω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι μου...και γρηγορα. Συν το οικονομικο θεμα που παιζει. 
τωρα για τον ψυχοκουκου ...θα συμφωνησουμε οτι διαφωνουμε.. 
γενικα λειτουργω με την ασφαλεια μου και ξερω να κρινω ποτε πεφτω σε επιστημονα και ποτε οχι.

----------


## ironman

> ...να εχεις φαει ολο το πρωινο σφουγκαριζοντας σκαλες, να είσαι ενα χαλι και μισο, και να πεταγεσαι στο μινι μαρκετ της γειτονειας σου για να πάρεις 2-3 πραγματακια..και εκει, μπροστα απο το μαλακτικο ρουχων να βρισκεται ο πιο λαθος ανθρωπος που θα μπορούσε να σε δει ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ...τωρα να σε βλέπει στην πιο χαλια εκδοχη σου, 10 ολοκληρα χρονια μετα!! το ακρων αωτον την ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΙΑΣ. 10 χρονια μετα, με καταθλιψη... 300 κιλα παραπάνω... 100 χρονια πιο γερασμενη..απεριποιητη...με μια παντελονα της λαικης και εναν κοτσο οπως ναναι στο κεφαλι, με μαυρους κυκλους... και σε καταλαβαινει...σε ακολουθει απο πίσω και εσυ τρεχεις να κρυφτεις πίσω απο τα ραφια!!!!!...πισω απο τα ραφια???????να ψαχνεις καταφύγιο στα ζυμαρικα μπαριλα!!!!!... ποια εγω?? να κρυβομαι ...απο ντροπή για την καταντια μου.... εφυγε... και εμεινα με το αισθημα τοσης ντροπής για αυτο που ειμαι..και ενοχης για αυτο που καταντησα..και απο την αλλη βεβαια να γελας πικρα με το ποσο γκαντεμω εισαι!!!!
> δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω...αυτη η ντροπη ...μου εχει γυρισει το στομαχι... ειναι παραλογη αυτη η ντροπη ...αλλα υπάρχει ... το στομαχι μου σκατα!!!!..δεν ειμαι καλα...


ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΤΟ οχι με τον σπυρο σουλη μονχη σου αλλαξε τον εαυτοσου περιποιησου τον αγαπησε τον κοψε το φαγητο ξεκινα γυμναστικη ειναι λογικα να αισθανεσαι αβολα και ντροπη οταν εχεις παψει να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου τον ιδιο ξεκινα οχι για τριτους για τον εαυτο σου

----------


## ironman

και οχι δεν εχεις καταθλιψη αυτοδιαγνωση δεν υφισταται δεν αντικαθισταμε τον ειδικο κατι ξερει και τοσα χρονια δεν σε διεγνωσε με καταθλιψη ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθεσης εχεις οχι καταθλιψη

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν ειναι στην ψύχρα Ρεα! Δεν ειναι στην ψύχρα! Μια ερωτηση κάνεις. Δεν τον απομυθοποιούμε με το να τον ρωτήσουμε. Αν νιώσει οτιδήποτε δυσάρεστο εκείνη τη στιγμή,
> δεν ειναι δικό σου πρόβλημα. Εσύ αγωνιάς για σένα και έχεις πάει εκεί με το αζημίωτο να σε βοηθήσει. Αυτη ειναι η δουλειά του. Δικαίωμα λέγεται.
> Σε ενα κουρείο να πας, ο κουρέας καλείται να καδράρει τα πτυχία του στην κηπουρική προκειμένου να τα βλέπει αυτός που θα κουρευτεί σε περίπτωση που το θέλει.
> Ο νόμος τους υποχρεώνει. Ετσι γίνεται και με τους ψυχο τέτοιους. έχεις δικαίωμα να γνωρίζεις και αυτοί καλούνται να απαντούν αν τους ρωτήσουν. 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να πας τσαμπουκαλεμένη. Κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, κάνει τη δουλειά του. Απλά αλλάζεις το σκηνικό με ωραίο τρόπο.


χαχαχα...μην ανησυχεις δεν θα πάω τσαμπουκαλεμενη

----------


## elis

Η ΡΕΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
ΔΛΔ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ
ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ Α ΡΕ ΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ;
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕΑ; ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ
ΑΛΛΑ Η ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΜΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΑΓΚΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙΣ
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΩΝ 
ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΤΟ οχι με τον σπυρο σουλη μονχη σου αλλαξε τον εαυτοσου περιποιησου τον αγαπησε τον κοψε το φαγητο ξεκινα γυμναστικη ειναι λογικα να αισθανεσαι αβολα και ντροπη οταν εχεις παψει να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου τον ιδιο ξεκινα οχι για τριτους για τον εαυτο σου


χαχαχα...ironman ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΩ... σημερα ειχα γενικη στο σπιτι και στην πολυκατοικία μου..δεν κυκλοφορω ετσι..ελεος!!!..ειπα να πάω ετσι δυο στενα απο το σπίτι μου λέμε... γιατι δεν με διαβαζεις???

----------


## 1984muzzy

> βρε muzzy μου, μαλλον ξεχασες που στα λεγα... αυτοδιαγνωστηκα με καταθλιψη... αυτη που μου εκανε 8 χρονια ψυχαναλυση δεν το χε αναφερει ποτε. και βεβαια το εψαξα μονη μου το ολο θεμα..αλλα όλη η ερευνα εδω φτανει μεχρι καποιο σημειο... απο εκει και πέρα χρειαζεται και καποιος να στα εξηγησει. ουτε και γω συμφωνω με τον τροπο που ξεκινησα να θαραπευομαι...αλλα δεν εχω και την μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη στον κλαδο... και εξαλλου ημουν τοσο χαλια που το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να μπορω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι μου...και γρηγορα. Συν το οικονομικο θεμα που παιζει. 
> τωρα για τον ψυχοκουκου ...θα συμφωνησουμε οτι διαφωνουμε.. 
> γενικα λειτουργω με την ασφαλεια μου και ξερω να κρινω ποτε πεφτω σε επιστημονα και ποτε οχι.


Ποιά ειναι η διαφωνία μας, δεν έχω καταλάβει! Ψυχοκουκου οταν λες εννοεις τον ψυχιατρο? Αν ναι ποιον ψυχίατρο.
Τον ψυχιατρο που γράφει και φεύγεις? Τον ψυχοθεραπευτη ψυχίατρο? Συνδυασμοί αυτων?
Μη χαθούμε στα κλασσικα εικονογραφημένα... (στη μετάφραση δηλαδη). Ας συζητήσουμε.
Να διαφωνήσουμε 1000 φορές ναι, ανθρωπινο και φυσιολογικό αλλά να καταλάβω και γω ποια η διαφωνία μας. έτσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Η ΡΕΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
> ΔΛΔ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ
> ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ Α ΡΕ ΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ;
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕΑ; ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ
> ΑΛΛΑ Η ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΜΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΑΓΚΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙΣ
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΩΝ 
> ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ


ρε ελις αληθεια σου λέω δεν με οριζα..με παρακολουθουσα με ενιωθα...αλλα δεν με οριζα... δεν ηταν οτι ημουν απεριποιητη ή μεγαλύτερη η οτιδηποτε αλλο... εχουν περασει 5 χρονια καταθλιψης απο πάνω μου... δεν νιωθω ασχημη ή ωραια..δεν με ενδιαφερει αυτο !!!ειναι οτι φενεται η αρρωστεια πάνω μου! δεν ξερω πως να στο εξηγησω και αν μπορεις να καταλάβεις τι λέω... μπορει και να λέω βλακειες... αλλα ετσι νιωθω

----------


## ironman

> χαχαχα...ironman ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΩ... σημερα ειχα γενικη στο σπιτι και στην πολυκατοικία μου..δεν κυκλοφορω ετσι..ελεος!!!..ειπα να πάω ετσι δυο στενα απο το σπίτι μου λέμε... γιατι δεν με διαβαζεις???


μωρε σε διαβαζω και πολυ καλα αλλα μιλησες για 300 επιπλεον κιλα για μαυρους κυκλους για για.....αλλαξε τα και πιστεψε με δεν εχεις καμια καταθλιψη απλα εισαι ψυχολογικα πεσμενη για πεντε δεκα λογους δικους σου αν ειχες καταθλιψη πιστεψε με ουτε διαθεση να μπεις στο λαπ τοπ καν θα ειχες να γραψεις πεντε πραματα κανε κανα δυο πραματακια για σενα και θα δεις πως θα αλλαξουν ολα προς το καλυτερο

----------


## Nikolaoss

> Ενταξει , δεν το ηξερα αυτο . Κι εγω καθηλωμενος ημουν λογω κτθλψης 6-7 χρονια περιπου , αλλα ειμαι σε φαση ανακαμψης , ολα περνανε με υπομονη και επιμονη . 
> Επινα απο το 04με 05-2010 400λιτρα κρασι / ετος ( τα εγραφα ) με σωρεια ατυχηματων οδικων και μη , 4 νοσηλευσεις . 
> Το 2010 το μειωσα στα 100-120 λιτρα , αυτο συνεχιστηκε μεχρι Μαρτιο φετος , οπου πηρα αποφαση οτι με καταστρεφει ( μου πηραν και το διπλωμα για 6 μηνες , και αυτο μεκανε πιο αποφασισμενο , την επομενη ειναι 5 χρονια αφαιρεση διπλωματος ) , επιδεινωνει την καταθλιψη σαφως , και εδω και 2 μηνες εκοψα και το 1 λιτρο/εβδομαδα που επινα , γιατι το θεωρω υπουλο για πιθανη υποτροπη , αλλα το κραταγα παντα σε κρασι , δεν αφηνα τον εαυτο μου να παει σε σκληρα ποτα . 
> Με ουσιες δεν ειχα ποτε σχεσεις .


Μπράβο
Ευτυχώς που πίναμε κρασί,και εγώ,μαζί
Το σταμάτησα πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο
Κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## elis

> ρε ελις αληθεια σου λέω δεν με οριζα..με παρακολουθουσα με ενιωθα...αλλα δεν με οριζα... δεν ηταν οτι ημουν απεριποιητη ή μεγαλύτερη η οτιδηποτε αλλο... εχουν περασει 5 χρονια καταθλιψης απο πάνω μου... δεν νιωθω ασχημη ή ωραια..δεν με ενδιαφερει αυτο !!!ειναι οτι φενεται η αρρωστεια πάνω μου! δεν ξερω πως να στο εξηγησω και αν μπορεις να καταλάβεις τι λέω... μπορει και να λέω βλακειες... αλλα ετσι νιωθω


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΑΣΘΕΝΟΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> και οχι δεν εχεις καταθλιψη αυτοδιαγνωση δεν υφισταται δεν αντικαθισταμε τον ειδικο κατι ξερει και τοσα χρονια δεν σε διεγνωσε με καταθλιψη ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθεσης εχεις οχι καταθλιψη


Το θέμα ειναι οτι η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης μπορεί να οδηγήσει κάλλιστα σε κατάθλιψη. Σχεδόν ποτε η κατάθλιψη δεν έρχεται ξαφνικά.
Έχει τους λόγους της. Σχεδόν πάντα ώς σύμπτωμα χαρακτηρίζεται.

----------


## Nikolaoss

> μωρε σε διαβαζω και πολυ καλα αλλα μιλησες για 300 επιπλεον κιλα για μαυρους κυκλους για για.....αλλαξε τα και πιστεψε με δεν εχεις καμια καταθλιψη απλα εισαι ψυχολογικα πεσμενη για πεντε δεκα λογους δικους σου αν ειχες καταθλιψη πιστεψε με ουτε διαθεση να μπεις στο λαπ τοπ καν θα ειχες να γραψεις πεντε πραματα κανε κανα δυο πραματακια για σενα και θα δεις πως θα αλλαξουν ολα προς το καλυτερο


Ποσό δίκιο έχεις???
Ή ρέα έχει από τα πιο κοφτερά μυαλά!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ποιά ειναι η διαφωνία μας, δεν έχω καταλάβει! Ψυχοκουκου οταν λες εννοεις τον ψυχιατρο? Αν ναι ποιον ψυχίατρο.
> Τον ψυχιατρο που γράφει και φεύγεις? Τον ψυχοθεραπευτη ψυχίατρο? Συνδυασμοί αυτων?
> Μη χαθούμε στα κλασσικα εικονογραφημένα... (στη μετάφραση δηλαδη). Ας συζητήσουμε.
> Να διαφωνήσουμε 1000 φορές ναι, ανθρωπινο και φυσιολογικό αλλά να καταλάβω και γω ποια η διαφωνία μας. έτσι δεν ειναι?


διαφωνω με αυτο το κομματι "Το κομμάτι του γιατρού. Το ζήτημα με το αν ειναι τεμπέλης ή τσάμπα τα χρόνια που σπούδαζε 1) δε μας αφορούν και 2) μπορεί τα πράγματα να μην ειναι έτσι.
Μπορεί να μην πληρώνεται για να κάνει συζήτηση μαζί σου. Μπορεί να κάνει καθαρό εμπόριο επειδή έχεις ασφάλιση. Ειναι η θέση του τέτοια. Μήπως με όλους έτσι κάνει γιατί δεν ιδιωτεύει 
οπότε δεν ειναι δουλειά του. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ρεα, δε νομίζω οτι σε εξυπηρετει κάτι τέτοιο. "
τι πάει να πει δεν πληρωνεται για να συζηταει μαζι μου, τι πάει να πει εμποριο? δεν μου γραφει ασπιρίνες...μου γραφει σοβαρες χημειες και η διαγνωση του κρατησε 10 λεπτα...ουτε ιστορικο ουτε τιποτα... τι συμπτωματα εχεις? οκ πάρε αυτα... 1 δεν μας αφορουν? μα εγω τα καταπίνω και δεν μπορω να τα κοψω γτ φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι χειροτερο δεν με αφορα?... συμφωνω στο τελευταιο οτι τελικα δεν με εξηπυρετει να ασχολουμαι μαζι του ...απλα πάνω στο θεμα που ανοιξες το ανεφερα. για μενα ο σωστος επιστημονας σκεφτεται παντα επιστημονικα, οχι μονο οταν πληρωνεται ιδιωτικα..αλλα και οταν πληρωνεται απο το δημοσιο..

----------


## elis

> Ποσό δίκιο έχεις???
> Ή ρέα έχει από τα πιο κοφτερά μυαλά!!!!


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΠΑΜ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΣΕΛΤΖΟΥΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το θέμα ειναι οτι η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης μπορεί να οδηγήσει κάλλιστα σε κατάθλιψη. Σχεδόν ποτε η κατάθλιψη δεν έρχεται ξαφνικά.
> Έχει τους λόγους της. Σχεδόν πάντα ώς σύμπτωμα χαρακτηρίζεται.


φυσικα και υπαρχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης!!!...αλλα δυστηχως δεν ειναι μονο αυτο...ο κοσμος συνδυαζει την ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης με την εμφανηση, μακαρι να ηταν μονο ως εκει... ελειψη πίστης στον εαυτο σου..πάει πιο βαθια το μαχαιρι... το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι που με παρατησε ολαλακης ή οτι δεν με θελει κανεις και ολα αυτα... το προβλημα μου είναι η ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ να διαχειριστω σωστα ΤΗΝ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΤΗΤΑΣ!!!... πληγωνομαι σαν να μαι απο ζελε με το παραμικρο...θυμωνω σαν να χω καταπιει ενα μπαουλο μπαρουτι...ανεβαζω στροφες και βγαζω καπνους. τα αναλυω ολα μεχρι μεδουλι του κοκαλου και χανω το δικιο μου ακομα και απο εμενα..δεν μπορω να εμπιστευθω κανεναν ... δεν μπορω να αφεθω σε κανεναν δεν μπορω να δεσμευτω με κανεναν..δεν μπορω να αγαπησω... η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ δεν ειναι ζητημα διαιτας...ειναι βαθια και απολυτη ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!!

----------


## ironman

μερικοι μπερδευετε την καταθλιψη με την στεναχωρια και την μελαγχολια που ειναι πολλες φορες και χαρακτηριστικο του καθε ανθρωπου και επαληθευομαι με το τελευταιο σου ποστ εισαι απλα υπερευαισθητη δεν εχεις στομαχι σου φαινονται βουνα αυτα που για αλλους ειναι απλα πνιγεσαι στα συναισθηματα σου το ιδιο ακριβως εχω και εγω γιαυτο σε καταλαβαινω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΜΑΙοταν τα λέω ολα αυτα... τα λέω για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου...και πάλι κρυμμενη βεβαια...αλλα τα λέω και νιωθω ελευθερη που μπορω να τα ξεφουρνιζω!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ποσό δίκιο έχεις???
> Ή ρέα έχει από τα πιο κοφτερά μυαλά!!!!


χαχαχα...  :Smile: σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## Γάτος

Ο ψυχίατρος είναι κλινικός ιατρός. Η δουλειά του είναι να γράφει φάρμακα εν ολίγοις - είναι πρακτικός. Ο ψυχολόγος δουλεύει με το πνεύμα, με τον λόγο, εξού και δεν δίνει φάρμακα. Χρειάζεται να το καταλάβουμε αυτό για να μην νευριάζουμε. Αυτη είναι η δουλειά τους. Όπως είναι άλλο ο λογιστής και άλλο ο οικονομολόγος.  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΠΑΜ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΣΕΛΤΖΟΥΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΣ


που κολλαει ο σελτζουκος??...απο χτες δεν εχεις συνελθει ε? χαχαχα..ρε τον σελτζουκο τι σου εκανε!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΑΣΘΕΝΟΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ


εεετσι ακριβως!!..

----------


## ironman

και εγω επισης και ειμαι ετη φωτος μπροστα ωστε να καταλαβω το ποιος εχει καταθλιψη και ποιος οχι απο τον τροπο γραφης και μονο φαινεται

----------


## elis

> φυσικα και υπαρχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης!!!...αλλα δυστηχως δεν ειναι μονο αυτο...ο κοσμος συνδυαζει την ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης με την εμφανηση, μακαρι να ηταν μονο ως εκει... ελειψη πίστης στον εαυτο σου..πάει πιο βαθια το μαχαιρι... το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι που με παρατησε ολαλακης ή οτι δεν με θελει κανεις και ολα αυτα... το προβλημα μου είναι η ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ να διαχειριστω σωστα ΤΗΝ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΤΗΤΑΣ!!!... πληγωνομαι σαν να μαι απο ζελε με το παραμικρο...θυμωνω σαν να χω καταπιει ενα μπαουλο μπαρουτι...ανεβαζω στροφες και βγαζω καπνους. τα αναλυω ολα μεχρι μεδουλι του κοκαλου και χανω το δικιο μου ακομα και απο εμενα..δεν μπορω να εμπιστευθω κανεναν ... δεν μπορω να αφεθω σε κανεναν δεν μπορω να δεσμευτω με κανεναν..δεν μπορω να αγαπησω... η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ δεν ειναι ζητημα διαιτας...ειναι βαθια και απολυτη ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!!


ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ
ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ 
ΓΤ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ

----------


## elis

> που κολλαει ο σελτζουκος??...απο χτες δεν εχεις συνελθει ε? χαχαχα..ρε τον σελτζουκο τι σου εκανε!!


ΤΡΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΞΕΤΙΝΑΞΕ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΘΗΚΑ ΔΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο ψυχίατρος είναι κλινικός ιατρός. Η δουλειά του είναι να γράφει φάρμακα εν ολίγοις - είναι πρακτικός. Ο ψυχολόγος δουλεύει με το πνεύμα, με τον λόγο, εξού και δεν δίνει φάρμακα. Χρειάζεται να το καταλάβουμε αυτό για να μην νευριάζουμε. Αυτη είναι η δουλειά τους. Όπως είναι άλλο ο λογιστής και άλλο ο οικονομολόγος.


ναι αλλα τελικα ποιον χρειαζεσαι και γιατι?..και γιατι εδω στο φορουμ συναντω τοσες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που επεσαν σε σκιντζη που εκαναν τα πραγματα ακομα χειροτερα με εθισμους κτλ κτλ... πως να μην νευριαζει κανεις με αυτα? ... αφου δεν το χεις ρε φιλε γινε καστανας...μην γ@μ@ς χειροτερα την ψυχη του ευαλωτου ανθρωπου!..αληθεια δεν σε νευριαζει αυτο?..ειμαι παραλογη?..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΤΡΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΞΕΤΙΝΑΞΕ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΘΗΚΑ ΔΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ




χαχαχα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ
> ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ 
> ΓΤ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ


απο τι αλλαξα? ..τι εννοεις?

----------


## elis

ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ
ΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ

----------


## elis



----------


## 1984muzzy

> διαφωνω με αυτο το κομματι "Το κομμάτι του γιατρού. Το ζήτημα με το αν ειναι τεμπέλης ή τσάμπα τα χρόνια που σπούδαζε 1) δε μας αφορούν και 2) μπορεί τα πράγματα να μην ειναι έτσι.
> Μπορεί να μην πληρώνεται για να κάνει συζήτηση μαζί σου. Μπορεί να κάνει καθαρό εμπόριο επειδή έχεις ασφάλιση. Ειναι η θέση του τέτοια. Μήπως με όλους έτσι κάνει γιατί δεν ιδιωτεύει 
> οπότε δεν ειναι δουλειά του. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ρεα, δε νομίζω οτι σε εξυπηρετει κάτι τέτοιο. "
> τι πάει να πει δεν πληρωνεται για να συζηταει μαζι μου, τι πάει να πει εμποριο? δεν μου γραφει ασπιρίνες...μου γραφει σοβαρες χημειες και η διαγνωση του κρατησε 10 λεπτα...ουτε ιστορικο ουτε τιποτα... τι συμπτωματα εχεις? οκ πάρε αυτα... 1 δεν μας αφορουν? μα εγω τα καταπίνω και δεν μπορω να τα κοψω γτ φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι χειροτερο δεν με αφορα?... συμφωνω στο τελευταιο οτι τελικα δεν με εξηπυρετει να ασχολουμαι μαζι του ...απλα πάνω στο θεμα που ανοιξες το ανεφερα. για μενα ο σωστος επιστημονας σκεφτεται παντα επιστημονικα, οχι μονο οταν πληρωνεται ιδιωτικα..αλλα και οταν πληρωνεται απο το δημοσιο..


Ρέα αυτό που λέω "δε νομίζω οτι σε εξυπηρετει κάτι τέτοιο" εννοώ πολύ απλά οτι δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να πας να σου γράψει συνταγή και να φύγεις. 
Η καλύτερη λύση κατα τη δική μου γνώμη στην περίπτωσή σου, ειναι συνεδρίες. 
Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Οταν είπες οτι συμφωνούμε οτι διαφωνούμε, σε ρώτησα γενικά θεωρώντας οτι αναφέρεσαι γενικά στους ψυχιάτρους και
οχι στον συγκεκριμένο τύπο. Το λέω ξανα. Ακυρος ο απο πάνω δεν σε εξυπηρετεί κατα τη γνώμη μου. Δεν συμφωνω καθόλου με τακτικές εμπορίου. 
Μοιάζει η κοινωνική ευαισθησία να έχει χαθεί. Εγώ έχω ξενερώσει με αρκετούς απο τους γιατρούς του δημοσίου και δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι
και γι αυτό θα συνιστούσα ιδιώτες ειδικούς.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> φυσικα και υπαρχει ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης!!!...αλλα δυστηχως δεν ειναι μονο αυτο...ο κοσμος συνδυαζει την ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης με την εμφανηση, μακαρι να ηταν μονο ως εκει... ελειψη πίστης στον εαυτο σου..πάει πιο βαθια το μαχαιρι... το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι που με παρατησε ολαλακης ή οτι δεν με θελει κανεις και ολα αυτα... το προβλημα μου είναι η ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ να διαχειριστω σωστα ΤΗΝ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΤΗΤΑΣ!!!... πληγωνομαι σαν να μαι απο ζελε με το παραμικρο...θυμωνω σαν να χω καταπιει ενα μπαουλο μπαρουτι...ανεβαζω στροφες και βγαζω καπνους. τα αναλυω ολα μεχρι μεδουλι του κοκαλου και χανω το δικιο μου ακομα και απο εμενα..δεν μπορω να εμπιστευθω κανεναν ... δεν μπορω να αφεθω σε κανεναν δεν μπορω να δεσμευτω με κανεναν..δεν μπορω να αγαπησω... η ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ δεν ειναι ζητημα διαιτας...ειναι βαθια και απολυτη ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ!!!


Φυσικά και η αυτοπεποίθηση έχει να κάνει με τον την πίστη στον εαυτό μας. Η σχέση που έχουμε με τον εαυτό μας. Είπε κανείς οτι ειναι θέμα δίαιτας απαραίτητα?
Επίσης δεν υπάρχει βλακεία της ανθρωπότητας. ΟΙ άνθρωποι ειναι αυτοί που ειναι και δεν θα πάψουν να μην ειναι αυτοί που ειναι και δεν θα πάμε να τους αλλάξουμε εμείς.
Εμείς καλλούμαστε σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή να πάρουμε μια επιλογή για ΕΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. ΕΙναι δύσκολο να την πάρουμε αλλά πρέπει.
Θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε τον εαυτό μας ή οχι? Θέλουμε να μπούμε στο παιχνίδι της ζωής? Επιλογές ειναι αυτές.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Ο ψυχίατρος είναι κλινικός ιατρός. Η δουλειά του είναι να γράφει φάρμακα εν ολίγοις - είναι πρακτικός. Ο ψυχολόγος δουλεύει με το πνεύμα, με τον λόγο, εξού και δεν δίνει φάρμακα. Χρειάζεται να το καταλάβουμε αυτό για να μην νευριάζουμε. Αυτη είναι η δουλειά τους. Όπως είναι άλλο ο λογιστής και άλλο ο οικονομολόγος.


Ο ψυχολόγος δεν δίνει φάρμακα γιατι απλά δεν ειναι γιατρός. 
Επίσης ένας ψυχίατρος, δεν δίνει μόνο φάρμακα. Ασχολείται και αυτός με το λόγο και ειναι σε θέση να εμβαθύνει κάλλιστα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα αυτό που λέω "δε νομίζω οτι σε εξυπηρετει κάτι τέτοιο" εννοώ πολύ απλά οτι δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να πας να σου γράψει συνταγή και να φύγεις. 
> Η καλύτερη λύση κατα τη δική μου γνώμη στην περίπτωσή σου, ειναι συνεδρίες. 
> Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Οταν είπες οτι συμφωνούμε οτι διαφωνούμε, σε ρώτησα γενικά θεωρώντας οτι αναφέρεσαι γενικά στους ψυχιάτρους και
> οχι στον συγκεκριμένο τύπο. Το λέω ξανα. Ακυρος ο απο πάνω δεν σε εξυπηρετεί κατα τη γνώμη μου. Δεν συμφωνω καθόλου με τακτικές εμπορίου. 
> Μοιάζει η κοινωνική ευαισθησία να έχει χαθεί. Εγώ έχω ξενερώσει με αρκετούς απο τους γιατρούς του δημοσίου και δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι
> και γι αυτό θα συνιστούσα ιδιώτες ειδικούς.


ναι βεβαια, τωρα που μπορω να δω καθαρα συμφωνω απολυτα..αν συμφωνουσα 1 φορα πριν απο αυτο το σκηνικο...τωρα συμφωνω 10000 φορες...!!! σιχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου οταν τον ειδα να κρυβεται πισω απο το ραφι με τα μπαριλα... σιχαθηκα τοσο πολυ που ξερασα..και μονο ετσι συνηλθα...και τελικα αυτο κανω 5 ολοκληρα χρονια... δεν σνομπαρω τους μαλακες και τους ηλίθιους...κρυβομαι...και χωρις μπαρίλλα...που μου αρεσουν αλλα ειναι ακριβα γαμωτη μου(ασχετο)..γιατι αισθανομαι οτι ακομα και αυτοι ειναι πιο δυνατοι απο εμενα...γιατι ολοι αυτοι μου εχουν κανει κακο...γιατι εγω τους αφησα να μου κανουν κακο... γιατι τελικα ειμαι πιο ηλίθια και πιο μαλακας απο αυτους...κτλ κτλ... βλέπεις που οδηγει ολο αυτο... την παρασκευη η πρωτη συνεδρια... να σαι καπου εδω το βραδυ να σου πω τα νεα μου... :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Φυσικά και η αυτοπεποίθηση έχει να κάνει με τον την πίστη στον εαυτό μας. Η σχέση που έχουμε με τον εαυτό μας. Είπε κανείς οτι ειναι θέμα δίαιτας απαραίτητα?
> Επίσης δεν υπάρχει βλακεία της ανθρωπότητας. ΟΙ άνθρωποι ειναι αυτοί που ειναι και δεν θα πάψουν να μην ειναι αυτοί που ειναι και δεν θα πάμε να τους αλλάξουμε εμείς.
> Εμείς καλλούμαστε σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή να πάρουμε μια επιλογή για ΕΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. ΕΙναι δύσκολο να την πάρουμε αλλά πρέπει.
> Θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε τον εαυτό μας ή οχι? Θέλουμε να μπούμε στο παιχνίδι της ζωής? Επιλογές ειναι αυτές.


καταθλιψη ειναι οταν η απαντηση σε αυτην την ερωτηση ειναι ΟΧΙ!...δεν βλέπουμε το νοημα ..δεν μας ενδιαφερει το παιχνιδι της ζωης..γιαυτο και ειναι δυσκολο να συνελθεις απο αυτο...υπάρχουν στερεωμενες αποψεις μεσα μου.. να μην θελω να θελω. οταν ξεκινησα με τα αντικα/κα... πήγαινα πολυ καλα στην αρχη... και εγω η ιδια σαμποταρισα τον εαυτο μου με τον μπάφο...για να μην αλλαξει τιποτα... φοβαμαι...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ !!..και με εσας εδω εμαθα οτι υπαρχει ενα πρεπει...βλέπω εσενα και τοσα αλλα παιδια που αγωνιζονται και ξαφνικα...θελω να γινω καλα... με υποστηριζει τελικα αυτο το φορουμ υποστηριξης :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


το λατρευω αυτο το τραγουδι!

----------


## Nikolaoss

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΠΑΜ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ Ο ΣΕΛΤΖΟΥΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΣ


Σε καμμία περίπτωση, δεν αφήνουμε και το δικό σου εύρος σκέψης απ'εξω!
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΩΝ!!!!!

----------


## Nikolaoss

> ναι βεβαια, τωρα που μπορω να δω καθαρα συμφωνω απολυτα..αν συμφωνουσα 1 φορα πριν απο αυτο το σκηνικο...τωρα συμφωνω 10000 φορες...!!! σιχαθηκα τον εαυτο μου οταν τον ειδα να κρυβεται πισω απο το ραφι με τα μπαριλα... σιχαθηκα τοσο πολυ που ξερασα..και μονο ετσι συνηλθα...και τελικα αυτο κανω 5 ολοκληρα χρονια... δεν σνομπαρω τους μαλακες και τους ηλίθιους...κρυβομαι...και χωρις μπαρίλλα...που μου αρεσουν αλλα ειναι ακριβα γαμωτη μου(ασχετο)..γιατι αισθανομαι οτι ακομα και αυτοι ειναι πιο δυνατοι απο εμενα...γιατι ολοι αυτοι μου εχουν κανει κακο...γιατι εγω τους αφησα να μου κανουν κακο... γιατι τελικα ειμαι πιο ηλίθια και πιο μαλακας απο αυτους...κτλ κτλ... βλέπεις που οδηγει ολο αυτο... την παρασκευη η πρωτη συνεδρια... να σαι καπου εδω το βραδυ να σου πω τα νεα μου...


Θα περιμένουμε ..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Θα περιμένουμε ..


χαχαχα.... :Cool:

----------


## Nikolaoss

> χαχαχα... σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου


Όταν με ευχαριστεις,μπορεί και να είμαι κολακας
Κατάλαβε ότι αυτό είναι αλήθεια!!!!
ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙς ,ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ!!!!
Κοφτερό,γρήγορο,καλή ποιότητα σκέψης,με ειρμό,
Είσαι αυτό που λέμε καλή φίλη!!!!!
Φιλικα

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΝΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΠΥ ΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ
ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΔΙΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΑΥΤΟ;

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΕ ΜΑΧΙΜΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Όταν με ευχαριστεις,μπορεί και να είμαι κολακας
> Κατάλαβε ότι αυτό είναι αλήθεια!!!!
> ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙς ,ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ!!!!
> Κοφτερό,γρήγορο,καλή ποιότητα σκέψης,με ειρμό,
> Είσαι αυτό που λέμε καλή φίλη!!!!!
> Φιλικα


δεν εισαι κολακας, το ξερω οτι εννοεις αυτο που λες. δεν ειναι γρηγορο το μυαλο μου...οχι οσο θα ήθελα, αλλα ναι ήμουν και ειμαι πάντα καλη φιλη, θεωρω τιμη αυτον τον ρολο σε καποιους αληθινους ανθρωπους.. φιλε μου :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΝΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΠΥ ΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ 
> ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ
> ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ
> ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΔΙΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΑΥΤΟ;


?? δεν καταλαβαινω...?? υπάρχει καποιος που δεν του δινετε χωρο εδω... σε ολους δινουμε τον ιδιο σεβασμο και τον ιδιο χωρο... και εσυ ειδικα καθε φορα που διαπληκτιζομαι με καποιο μελος μου βαζεις χερι φταιω δεν φταιω, και μου τα χωνεις αδικα..τεσπα...σου σκασε τωρα ετσι και το πες ...και εγω σου απάντησα μην νομιζεις οτι σε γραφω. το φορουμ ειναι ανοιχτο για ολους..δεν διεκδικισα τιποτα...το υπέροχο ειναι οτι μολις μου συνεβη αυτο...ειχα καποιον-καποιους να το μοιραστω ... αυτο ειναι το ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!... και πρωτογνωρο για εμενα!

----------


## agnostix

Καλησπερα στα πληθη κ ιδιαιτερως στην Ρεα  :Smile: 
Τι κανεις κοριτσαρα?Δεν εχω να σου πω πολλα,ειμαι καλυμμενη απο τους υπολοιπους αλλωστε,απλως μια υπενθυμηση πως ειμαι κ εγω θαυμαστρια σου για το λεγειν σου κ το μυαλουδακι σου!!!
Οτι κ να γινε παντως εκεινη την ωρα ηταν μονο αρνητικες σκεψεις του μυαλου σου κ η δικη σου αρνητικη αντιληψη για τον εαυτο σου,ΙΣΩΣ ο ανθρωπος αυτος να μην ειχε τις ιδιες αντιστοιχες σκεψεις με σενα(ποιος ξερει? δεν θα το μαθουμε..αλλα κ τι μας νοιαζει)
Και σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια μου γενναται μια απορεια..Ποσοι απο τους φιλους εδω που εχουν καταθλιψη αισθανονται ντροπη κ για ποιον λογο???
Ποσοι εχουν συμφιλιωθει(αποδεχτει) κ μιλανε ανοιχτα γιαυτο κ στον περιγυρο τους???

----------


## elis

> ?? δεν καταλαβαινω...?? υπάρχει καποιος που δεν του δινετε χωρο εδω... σε ολους δινουμε τον ιδιο σεβασμο και τον ιδιο χωρο... και εσυ ειδικα καθε φορα που διαπληκτιζομαι με καποιο μελος μου βαζεις χερι φταιω δεν φταιω, και μου τα χωνεις αδικα..τεσπα...σου σκασε τωρα ετσι και το πες ...και εγω σου απάντησα μην νομιζεις οτι σε γραφω. το φορουμ ειναι ανοιχτο για ολους..δεν διεκδικισα τιποτα...το υπέροχο ειναι οτι μολις μου συνεβη αυτο...ειχα καποιον-καποιους να το μοιραστω ... αυτο ειναι το ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!... και πρωτογνωρο για εμενα!


πηρεσ τον τιτλο τησ μαχιμησ εκανεσ εντυπωση πωσ να στο πω χωρισ να σε ξερω μονο με το μυαλο σου
που εσυ ειπεσ οτι καποιοι πριν αοπ εμασ δε το εβγαλαν καλο εγω σου λεω οτι εκαναν λαθοσ και κανει μπαμ αυτο
και ηρθε μαλλον η ωρα η δυσκολη ωρα να το πιστεψεισ κι εσυ αυτο

----------


## elis

> Καλησπερα στα πληθη κ ιδιαιτερως στην Ρεα 
> Τι κανεις κοριτσαρα?Δεν εχω να σου πω πολλα,ειμαι καλυμμενη απο τους υπολοιπους αλλωστε,απλως μια υπενθυμηση πως ειμαι κ εγω θαυμαστρια σου για το λεγειν σου κ το μυαλουδακι σου!!!
> Οτι κ να γινε παντως εκεινη την ωρα ηταν μονο αρνητικες σκεψεις του μυαλου σου κ η δικη σου αρνητικη αντιληψη για τον εαυτο σου,ΙΣΩΣ ο ανθρωπος αυτος να μην ειχε τις ιδιες αντιστοιχες σκεψεις με σενα(ποιος ξερει? δεν θα το μαθουμε..αλλα κ τι μας νοιαζει)
> Και σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια μου γενναται μια απορεια..Ποσοι απο τους φιλους εδω που εχουν καταθλιψη αισθανονται ντροπη κ για ποιον λογο???
> Ποσοι εχουν συμφιλιωθει(αποδεχτει) κ μιλανε ανοιχτα γιαυτο κ στον περιγυρο τους???


εμενα το ξερουν ολοι μου οι φιλοι γι αυτο δε με κανουν παρεα ενταξει εχουν και υποχρεωσεισ αλλα θα μπορουσαν να μη με παρατησουν πιστευω

----------


## 1984muzzy

> να σαι καπου εδω το βραδυ να σου πω τα νεα μου...


Πολύ ευχαρίστως να τα πούμε, ναι.
καλό βράδυ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλησπερα στα πληθη κ ιδιαιτερως στην Ρεα 
> Τι κανεις κοριτσαρα?Δεν εχω να σου πω πολλα,ειμαι καλυμμενη απο τους υπολοιπους αλλωστε,απλως μια υπενθυμηση πως ειμαι κ εγω θαυμαστρια σου για το λεγειν σου κ το μυαλουδακι σου!!!
> Οτι κ να γινε παντως εκεινη την ωρα ηταν μονο αρνητικες σκεψεις του μυαλου σου κ η δικη σου αρνητικη αντιληψη για τον εαυτο σου,ΙΣΩΣ ο ανθρωπος αυτος να μην ειχε τις ιδιες αντιστοιχες σκεψεις με σενα(ποιος ξερει? δεν θα το μαθουμε..αλλα κ τι μας νοιαζει)
> Και σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια μου γενναται μια απορεια..Ποσοι απο τους φιλους εδω που εχουν καταθλιψη αισθανονται ντροπη κ για ποιον λογο???
> Ποσοι εχουν συμφιλιωθει(αποδεχτει) κ μιλανε ανοιχτα γιαυτο κ στον περιγυρο τους???


χαχαχα...που εισαι εσυ? τι κανεις? εισαι καλα κοριτσακι μου?
για να σου λύσω την απορια ...απο οσο γνωρίζω.. οσοι ξεπέρασαν την καταθλιψη μιλανε ανοιχτα γι αυτο... ακομα και εδω στο φορουμ ειναι δυσκολο να ανοιχτουν δημοσια. αλλα ναι πιστευω πως η ντροπή ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα μας.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εμενα το ξερουν ολοι μου οι φιλοι γι αυτο δε με κανουν παρεα ενταξει εχουν και υποχρεωσεισ αλλα θα μπορουσαν να μη με παρατησουν πιστευω


ελις δεν αφηνεις τους ανθρωπους να σε πλησιασουν. οι ανθρωποι θελουν να εχουν μια προσωπικη σχεση με τους φιλους τους και εσυ δεν τον μοιραζεσαι τον ελις.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κοίτα Ρέα, δεν διάβασα όλη την πορεία των ποστ, αλλά νομίζω κ εγώ στη θέση σου πιθανότατα κάπως έτσι θα αντιδρούσα. Να' μαι ειλικρινής δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο, πέρα από την περίοδο 1+ χρόνου, που λόγω πρηξίματος από θέμα υγείας απέφευγα συνειδητά να συναντήσω αρκετούς ανθρώπους, που με ήξεραν στο "πριν". Από το πουθενά όμως έχω φάει 2-3 αντίστοιχα ξαφνικά ταρακουνήματα- "σφαλιάρες", που φυσικά δεν είχαν να κάνουν με το/τα πρόσωπα που εμπλέκονταν σε αυτό, αλλά με τον εαυτό μου, τις επιλογές μου κ τον τρόπο ζωής που είχα διαλέξει για τον εαυτό μου. Ήταν, όπως κ στην περίπτωσή σου, καθαρά θέμα αυτοκριτικής κ συνειδητοποίησης καταστάσεων.

Βέβαια, επειδή είμαι κ πρακτικός άνθρωπος, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις νομίζω 2 επιλογές υπάρχουν: Ή το βλέπεις ως ευκαιρία να πάρει μπρος ο "καλός" εγωϊσμός που έχεις μέσα σου, να τα πάρεις στο κρανίο με το πώς έχει καταντήσει κάποιος/οι τομείς της ζωής σου, κ να τα κάνεις όλα τούμπα (για να μην το πω κάπως αλλιώς.....), ή σε παίρνει από κάτω κ βαλτώνεις σε 1 κατάσταση που, ανατρέπεται δύσκολα μεν (δύσκολο κάποιος να ξεβολευτεί σε κάτι, ιδίως εάν αυτό έχει χρονίσει), αλλά σε φθείρει αφάνταστα δε......

----------


## agnostix

> εμενα το ξερουν ολοι μου οι φιλοι γι αυτο δε με κανουν παρεα ενταξει εχουν και υποχρεωσεισ αλλα θα μπορουσαν να μη με παρατησουν πιστευω


Αν θυμαμαι καλα ελισ,μενεις σε επαρχια?
Εκει φανταζομαι ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα
κ ο καθενας κανει την τριχα τριχια.
Ομως εχω μια εντυπωση πως ειναι στο χερι του καθενος ,αναλογα με το πως αντιμετοπιζει ο ιδιος πρωτα το προβλημα του,τι σταση κρατας εσυ δλδ,και ο τροπος που μιλας εσυ γιαυτο,ο τροπος που το παρουσιαζεις προς τα εξω.
Δυστυχως υπαρχουν ακομα ταμπου αλλα σιγα σιγα τεινουν να εξαλειφονται κ εδω ερχεται να βοηθησει η γνωση!!!
Ας μην μενει κανεις λοιπον, βαφτιζοντας απλα τον εαυτο του καταθλιπτικο η δεν ξερω τι,αλλα να υπαρχουν κ ολες οι πληροφοριες που επεξηγουν τι ειναι αυτο κ οι λογοι, οτι μπορει να συμβει στον καθενα μας.
ΝΤΡΟΠΗ??? για ποιον λογο??? εμενα ποναει το χερι μου κ παω στον γιατρο,εσενα ποναει η ψυχη σου κ πας στον γιατρο,το πραλογο θα ηταν να καθομαστε να ποναμε κ να μην θελουμε βοηθεια...

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Εγω rea , δεν θα ενοχλιομουν καθολου , η ζωη εχει γυρισματα , και πολλες φορες ιδαιτερως δυσαρεστα . Θα το ξεπερναγα επι τοπου , και θα επιφυλλασομουν για ενα μελλοντικο ισχυρο comeback , ωστε να καταπληξω τους παντες .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!αυτή η συμπεριφορά ειναι λογική και εγω έτσι νιώθω...αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή η κατάσταση δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει στη πραγματικότητα αλλα ειναι μια φάση της κατάθλιψης,οπότε κάνω ότι μπορώ να ξανά επιστρέψω...βοηθάει ευτυχώς σιγά σιγά και το φάρμακο  :Smile:  πάμε για καλύτερα Ρέα!!!

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχα...που εισαι εσυ? τι κανεις? εισαι καλα κοριτσακι μου?
> για να σου λύσω την απορια ...απο οσο γνωρίζω.. οσοι ξεπέρασαν την καταθλιψη μιλανε ανοιχτα γι αυτο... ακομα και εδω στο φορουμ ειναι δυσκολο να ανοιχτουν δημοσια. αλλα ναι πιστευω πως η ντροπή ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα μας.


Καλημερα Ρεα μου,κ εγω ποτε εχω τα up κ ποτε τα down μου.Οπως ολοι μας φυσικα.Τωρα για την ντροπη μιλησα σχετικως κ στον ελισ,μην ξεχνας πως δεν ηταν επιλογη της ζωης σου η καταθλιψη οποτε γιατι να ντραπεις????

----------


## elis

ΔΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙ
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΨΩ
ΓΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΕΙΔΑΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
ΤΑ ΠΑΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ
ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ
ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΙΑ
ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ ΠΟΥΣΤΙΑ ΓΤ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ
ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΝΕ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ
ΟΠΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΞΙΖΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ
ΟΥΤΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> εμενα το ξερουν ολοι μου οι φιλοι γι αυτο δε με κανουν παρεα ενταξει εχουν και υποχρεωσεισ αλλα θα μπορουσαν να μη με παρατησουν πιστευω


Αφού βρε elis είσαι ευαίσθητο παιδί κ ρεαλιστής συγχρόνως (δύσκολος συνδυασμός), ή τουλ. εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται......
Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν αφήνεις να σε πλησιάσουν, τί φταίει η περισσότερο, ίσως ο φόβος της απογοήτευσης από τους άλλους/ της εγκατάλειψης/ της απόρριψης/ μην πληγωθείς....... πάντως δεν δείχνεις να ΘΕΛΕΙΣ κ να σου αρέσει η μοναξιά.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα ευχομαι να νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα σε σχεση με το συμβαν αν και ηταν πολυ εντονο απο οτι καταλαβαινω, πανικος και ντροπη πανε χερι χερι δυστυχως. Η καταθλιψη φερνει παραιτηση και εχει πολλα προσωπα αυτο καταστροφης. Αν αναλογιστεις ομως τον προσωπικο ΣΟΥ αγωνα η γνωμη που σχηματιζει ο αλλος μενοντας μονο στην εικονα σου δεν αξιζει να σε επηρεαζει βαθια. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ουσιαστικα για την υπαρξη μας στεκεται με καλοσυνη στην φαση που διανυουμε και δεν εμμενει στην επιφανεια. Οσο για την δικη σου καθαρα σκεψη-συγκριση-κριση- πως ημουν και πως ειμαι τολμω να σου πω οτι ειναι ενας βασανιστικος μεν αλλα υγιης διαλογος με τον εσωτερικο σου εαυτο. Αν υπαρξει και καλη υποστηριξη απο τον γιατρο θα μπει ως στοχος δικος σου να το αλλαξεις. Αργα και σταθερα, οτιδηποτε δεν σου αρεσει πανω σου.

----------


## elis

> Αφού βρε elis είσαι ευαίσθητο παιδί κ ρεαλιστής συγχρόνως (δύσκολος συνδυασμός), ή τουλ. εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται......
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν αφήνεις να σε πλησιάσουν, τί φταίει η περισσότερο, ίσως ο φόβος της απογοήτευσης από τους άλλους/ της εγκατάλειψης/ της απόρριψης/ μην πληγωθείς....... πάντως δεν δείχνεις να ΘΕΛΕΙΣ κ να σου αρέσει η μοναξιά.


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΟΣΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΡΙΟΥΣ 
ΛΙΓΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΝΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΟΣΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΡΙΟΥΣ 
> ΛΙΓΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΝΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ


Κ ποιός είπε ότι είναι απλό......? Μόνο απλό δεν είναι. Στο λέω εγώ που αποτελώ την πλήρη ορισμό του δεσμοφοβικού ανθρώπου. Κ επίσης σου έχω δώσει την εντύπωση, με τόσο κυνισμό που κουβαλάω, πως είμαι καμία που η ζωή της τα έφερε όλα στρωμένα κ έχει δει μόνο την καλή πλευρά, οπότε πιστεύει σε καλοσύνες κ ρομαντικές ιστορίες........? Από την κακή, στραβή, κουτσή κ ανάποδη πλευρά τα έχω δει κ να είσαι σίγουρος! Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο, μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος, μου δίνεις την εντύπωση πως πολλούς ανθρώπους (κάποιοι από αυτούς δεν το αξίζουν κιόλας......), τους έχεις αγαπήσει/αγαπάς πιο πολύ απ'όσο αγαπάς εσένα κ αυτό ξέρεις προκαλεί πολλάααααααα προβλήματα. Κ πίστεψέ με, κ εγώ μόνο η πάρτη μου δεν είμαι, απλά προσπαθώ να διακρίνω κάθε φορά, πού αξίζει να ασχοληθώ κ να δώσω κ πού δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ο άλλος/η ζει ή πέθανε.

----------


## elis

ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΖΗΣΩ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ
ΚΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΟΥΡΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΟΥΡΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ
ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Nikolaoss

Ρέα,τι έγινε??
Περιμένουμε τα νέα!!!

----------


## elis

ΟΠΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΟΠΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΟΕΟ ΟΠΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΡΕΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## agnostix

> ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΡΕΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ


Εδω ειμαστε ελισ στην αναμονη  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΡΕΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ


χαχαχαχαχα...ελα πες την αληθεια...σου λειψα????.. ειχα ψυχοκουκου σημερα ...γτ δεν με προσεχεις οταν μιλαωωωω?????

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εδω ειμαστε ελισ στην αναμονη


καλησπέρα κοριτσακι μου... τι κανεις??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα,τι έγινε??
> Περιμένουμε τα νέα!!!


καλησπέρα καλε μου φιλε... μολις γυρισα...

----------


## agnostix

Καλως την μας!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agnostix

To λοιπον κυρια μου...τα νεα σου???

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πηγα στον καινουριο μου γιατρο..ενας κουλ τυπάκος... μου αλλαξε τα φαρμακα του φανηκαν λιγο δυνατα τα χαπια που παιρνω.. και μου εξηγησε οτι παιρνω γεννοσημα που ειπε τα ονοματα των κανονικων χαπιων αλλα μονο ενα συγκρατησα. μου ειπε πως θα τα κρατησουμε για 1- 1μιση χρονο ακομα και οτι παραλληλα θα κανουμε και ψυχοθεραπεια, οποτε θελω εγω θα πηγαινω χωρις προγραμμα...οποτε το εχω αναγκη, θα καθομαστε και θα μιλαμε, ουτε ντιβανια ουτε ταβανια απλη συζητηση που αφορα το παρον.μιλησαμε και για τα χαπια που ειναι στην κοκκινη λίστα και εθιζουνε, και απο αυτα δεν θα παιρνω ... γενικα ειδα εναν ανθρωπο συνεργασιμο... για πρωτη επαφη εμεινα ικανοποιημενη... ασε που μου εγραψε 3 μηνη συνταγη... μου κανε εντυπωση αυτο...ο αλλος καθε μηνα ηθελε.

----------


## agnostix

> πηγα στον καινουριο μου γιατρο..ενας κουλ τυπάκος... μου αλλαξε τα φαρμακα του φανηκαν λιγο δυνατα τα χαπια που παιρνω.. και μου εξηγησε οτι παιρνω γεννοσημα που ειπε τα ονοματα των κανονικων χαπιων αλλα μονο ενα συγκρατησα. μου ειπε πως θα τα κρατησουμε για 1- 1μιση χρονο ακομα και οτι παραλληλα θα κανουμε και ψυχοθεραπεια, οποτε θελω εγω θα πηγαινω χωρις προγραμμα...οποτε το εχω αναγκη, θα καθομαστε και θα μιλαμε, ουτε ντιβανια ουτε ταβανια απλη συζητηση που αφορα το παρον.μιλησαμε και για τα χαπια που ειναι στην κοκκινη λίστα και εθιζουνε, και απο αυτα δεν θα παιρνω ... γενικα ειδα εναν ανθρωπο συνεργασιμο... για πρωτη επαφη εμεινα ικανοποιημενη... ασε που μου εγραψε 3 μηνη συνταγη... μου κανε εντυπωση αυτο...ο αλλος καθε μηνα ηθελε.


Καλη αρχη Ρεα μου,σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!
Μακαρι να ναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Κ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ!!!!
Σε ποια περιοχη ειναι?αν θες στειλε μου πμ..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κοίτα Ρέα, δεν διάβασα όλη την πορεία των ποστ, αλλά νομίζω κ εγώ στη θέση σου πιθανότατα κάπως έτσι θα αντιδρούσα. Να' μαι ειλικρινής δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο, πέρα από την περίοδο 1+ χρόνου, που λόγω πρηξίματος από θέμα υγείας απέφευγα συνειδητά να συναντήσω αρκετούς ανθρώπους, που με ήξεραν στο "πριν". Από το πουθενά όμως έχω φάει 2-3 αντίστοιχα ξαφνικά ταρακουνήματα- "σφαλιάρες", που φυσικά δεν είχαν να κάνουν με το/τα πρόσωπα που εμπλέκονταν σε αυτό, αλλά με τον εαυτό μου, τις επιλογές μου κ τον τρόπο ζωής που είχα διαλέξει για τον εαυτό μου. Ήταν, όπως κ στην περίπτωσή σου, καθαρά θέμα αυτοκριτικής κ συνειδητοποίησης καταστάσεων.
> 
> Βέβαια, επειδή είμαι κ πρακτικός άνθρωπος, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις νομίζω 2 επιλογές υπάρχουν: Ή το βλέπεις ως ευκαιρία να πάρει μπρος ο "καλός" εγωϊσμός που έχεις μέσα σου, να τα πάρεις στο κρανίο με το πώς έχει καταντήσει κάποιος/οι τομείς της ζωής σου, κ να τα κάνεις όλα τούμπα (για να μην το πω κάπως αλλιώς.....), ή σε παίρνει από κάτω κ βαλτώνεις σε 1 κατάσταση που, ανατρέπεται δύσκολα μεν (δύσκολο κάποιος να ξεβολευτεί σε κάτι, ιδίως εάν αυτό έχει χρονίσει), αλλά σε φθείρει αφάνταστα δε......


εχεις απολυτο δικιο maripoza!
στο τελος της ημερας επιλεγεις πως θα αξιοποιησεις τα χαστουκια σου!... σημερα γελαω με την ματαιοδοξια μου... ενα ολοκληρο συμπαν δυαλύεται στο κεφαλι μου και εγω ασχολουμαι με το πως θα με εβλεπε ενας τυπος που για 10 ολοκληρα χρονια δεν ειχα ασχοληθει καν μαζι του.μερικες φορες το συμπαν μας στελνει ακριβως τα χαστουκια που χρειαζομαστε!  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα ευχομαι να νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα σε σχεση με το συμβαν αν και ηταν πολυ εντονο απο οτι καταλαβαινω, πανικος και ντροπη πανε χερι χερι δυστυχως. Η καταθλιψη φερνει παραιτηση και εχει πολλα προσωπα αυτο καταστροφης. Αν αναλογιστεις ομως τον προσωπικο ΣΟΥ αγωνα η γνωμη που σχηματιζει ο αλλος μενοντας μονο στην εικονα σου δεν αξιζει να σε επηρεαζει βαθια. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ουσιαστικα για την υπαρξη μας στεκεται με καλοσυνη στην φαση που διανυουμε και δεν εμμενει στην επιφανεια. Οσο για την δικη σου καθαρα σκεψη-συγκριση-κριση- πως ημουν και πως ειμαι τολμω να σου πω οτι ειναι ενας βασανιστικος μεν αλλα υγιης διαλογος με τον εσωτερικο σου εαυτο. Αν υπαρξει και καλη υποστηριξη απο τον γιατρο θα μπει ως στοχος δικος σου να το αλλαξεις. Αργα και σταθερα, οτιδηποτε δεν σου αρεσει πανω σου.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ...ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα σημερα  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!αυτή η συμπεριφορά ειναι λογική και εγω έτσι νιώθω...αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή η κατάσταση δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει στη πραγματικότητα αλλα ειναι μια φάση της κατάθλιψης,οπότε κάνω ότι μπορώ να ξανά επιστρέψω...βοηθάει ευτυχώς σιγά σιγά και το φάρμακο  πάμε για καλύτερα Ρέα!!!


χαχαχα.. φυγαμε - φυγαμε οδυσσεα... δεν ειμαστε για να κρυβομαστε αλλο...δεν θα επιστρεψουμε καν εκει που ημασταν...παμε αλλου :Wink:

----------


## elis

> χαχαχαχαχα...ελα πες την αληθεια...σου λειψα????.. ειχα ψυχοκουκου σημερα ...γτ δεν με προσεχεις οταν μιλαωωωω?????


ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΣ ΨΥΧΟΚΟΥΚΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΔΕ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλη αρχη Ρεα μου,σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!
> Μακαρι να ναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Κ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ!!!!
> Σε ποια περιοχη ειναι?αν θες στειλε μου πμ..


σε ευχαριστω κοριτσακι μου... σου εστειλα πμ αλλα δεν ξερω αν το πήρες

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΣ ΨΥΧΟΚΟΥΚΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΔΕ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΦΥΛΛΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ


χαχαχα...καλα δεν ντρεπεσαι να με δουλευεις ετσι? τι απατη εισαι ρε??... κραζεις??????......

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΚΡΑΖΩ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΥΜΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΓΤ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΠΟΤΕ Σ ΑΓΑΠΥΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΓΚΟΥΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΤΗΣΕΣ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΞΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


χαχαχαχαχα...οχιιιιιιιι!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!.... εγραψες....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

... να κανονισουμε μια βραδια ποιησης...μιας και γιναμε ποιοτικοι

----------


## Nikolaoss

Καλημέρα ρέα.
Αν θες στείλε μου σε π.μ το όνομα του γιατρού!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## 1984muzzy

> πηγα στον καινουριο μου γιατρο..ενας κουλ τυπάκος... μου αλλαξε τα φαρμακα του φανηκαν λιγο δυνατα τα χαπια που παιρνω.. και μου εξηγησε οτι παιρνω γεννοσημα που ειπε τα ονοματα των κανονικων χαπιων αλλα μονο ενα συγκρατησα. μου ειπε πως θα τα κρατησουμε για 1- 1μιση χρονο ακομα και οτι παραλληλα θα κανουμε και ψυχοθεραπεια, οποτε θελω εγω θα πηγαινω χωρις προγραμμα...οποτε το εχω αναγκη, θα καθομαστε και θα μιλαμε, ουτε ντιβανια ουτε ταβανια απλη συζητηση που αφορα το παρον.μιλησαμε και για τα χαπια που ειναι στην κοκκινη λίστα και εθιζουνε, και απο αυτα δεν θα παιρνω ... γενικα ειδα εναν ανθρωπο συνεργασιμο... για πρωτη επαφη εμεινα ικανοποιημενη... ασε που μου εγραψε 3 μηνη συνταγη... μου κανε εντυπωση αυτο...ο αλλος καθε μηνα ηθελε.


Ειναι πολύ θετικό οτι έμεινες ικονοποιημένη Ρέα. Μπράβο. Επίσης ειναι θετικό οτι αφήνει ανοιχτή την πόρτα χωρίς περιορισμούς,
να τον επισκέπτεσαι όποτε θέλεις για συζήτηση. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πηγαίνεις οσο το δυνατό μπορείς. Εσύ ξέρεις τις δυνατότητες σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ειναι πολύ θετικό οτι έμεινες ικονοποιημένη Ρέα. Μπράβο. Επίσης ειναι θετικό οτι αφήνει ανοιχτή την πόρτα χωρίς περιορισμούς,
> να τον επισκέπτεσαι όποτε θέλεις για συζήτηση. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πηγαίνεις οσο το δυνατό μπορείς. Εσύ ξέρεις τις δυνατότητες σου.


σιγουρα!.. και ομολογω πολυ εξυπνο εκ μερους του...μου δινει την ευθυνη να δημιουργησω εγω το προγραμμα...αυτο που ενιωσα οταν μου ειπε οτι σε 1 χρονο θα μπορουμε να κοψουμε τα χαπια...με απογειωσε!!!μου εδωσε ενα ακομα κίνητρο.
εσυ πως εισαι? πως πάει ο αγωνας?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> αυτο που ενιωσα οταν μου ειπε οτι σε 1 χρονο θα μπορουμε να κοψουμε τα χαπια...με απογειωσε!!!μου εδωσε ενα ακομα κίνητρο.
> εσυ πως εισαι? πως πάει ο αγωνας?


Πολύ σημαντική κουβέντα, καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς γιατι μου έχει συμβεί και μένα στη δική μου περίπτωση. Σου δίνονται ελπίδες, όνειρα και αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον.
Καλά ειμαι και εγώ. Οχι στα σούπερ. Αλλά αρκετά καλά. Πολύ μακριά απο γκρίνιες και μιζέριες δηλαδή γενικά. Είχα μια ανησυχία τις 2-3 τελεταίες μέρες εξαιτίας
κάποιων επερχόμενων αναπόφευκτων διευκρινήσεων-ξεκαθαρισμάτων με ένα φίλο αλλά οκ όλα κουλ τελικά.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πολύ σημαντική κουβέντα, καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς γιατι μου έχει συμβεί και μένα στη δική μου περίπτωση. Σου δίνονται ελπίδες, όνειρα και αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον.
> Καλά ειμαι και εγώ. Οχι στα σούπερ. Αλλά αρκετά καλά. Πολύ μακριά απο γκρίνιες και μιζέριες δηλαδή γενικά. Είχα μια ανησυχία τις 2-3 τελεταίες μέρες εξαιτίας
> κάποιων επερχόμενων αναπόφευκτων διευκρινήσεων-ξεκαθαρισμάτων με ένα φίλο αλλά οκ όλα κουλ τελικά.


μπραβο φιλε μου... ποτε δε χανεις τον στόχο!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Η ώρα είναι 3.40 τα χαράματα και ένας τύπος περπατάει μόνος του σε μια σχετικά σκοτεινή και ήσυχη γειτονιά της πόλης του.Εχει ακουστικά στα αυτιά,ακούει ραδιόφωνο και παίζει το τραγούδι


και τραγουδά και χορεύει (τρόπος του λέγειν) στο ρυθμό του.Ξαφνικά ακούει κάτι γέλια και βλέπει στην είσοδο μιας πολυκατοικίας 2 15χρονες να τον κοιτάνε και να γελάνε.
Οχι για να μη λες...ότι μόνο εσύ έγινες ρεζίλι...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Η ώρα είναι 3.40 τα χαράματα και ένας τύπος περπατάει μόνος του σε μια σχετικά σκοτεινή και ήσυχη γειτονιά της πόλης του.Εχει ακουστικά στα αυτιά,ακούει ραδιόφωνο και παίζει το τραγούδι
> 
> 
> και τραγουδά και χορεύει (τρόπος του λέγειν) στο ρυθμό του.Ξαφνικά ακούει κάτι γέλια και βλέπει στην είσοδο μιας πολυκατοικίας 2 15χρονες να τον κοιτάνε και να γελάνε.
> Οχι για να μη λες...ότι μόνο εσύ έγινες ρεζίλι...


χαχαχα... αστους να γελανε...εγω σε καμαρωνω φιλαρακι  :Cool:

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΡΕΖΙΛΙΚΙ

----------


## turtle

.......αυτό μπορεί να ήταν και για καλό σου !Τώρα δεν θα προσπεράσεις την κρέμα για τους μαύρους κύκλους , θα βρείς την κατάλληλη διατροφή και θα πας κομμωτήριο επίσης ... θα βαφτείς και θα πας για shopping therapy !  :Smile:

----------


## 1984muzzy

muzzy - σε ψυχολόγο πηγαίνεις ρεα ετσι δεν ειναι? ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις αυτη την περίοδο?


rea - ψυχολογο 8 χρονια, και 2 ψυχιατρους απο προπερσι!!..μπουχτισα ... (μήπως να ανοιξω ενα αλλο θρεντ γιατι σκεπασα το θεμα της κοπέλας, συγνωμη crazyelena..προεκυψε απο την συζητηση) 

Έλα πάμε απο δω. Στην ΝΤΡΟΠΗ σου! σα δε ντρεπεσαι.
Ναι θυμομουν για τα 8 χρονια ψυχαν'αλυση.
Εγω σε ρώταω για τωρα. Για το παρόν.
Τι κάνεις με ΣΕΝΑ? 
Πέρα απο τα φάρμακα.. που ξέρουμε ολοι σ αυτο το σαιτ τι δεν κάνουν και ποσο διαρκουν.

----------


## 1984muzzy

τελοσπαντων, εγω εκει που θέλω να καταλήξω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καθόλου καλή ιδέα να σταματήσεις απο μόνη σου
τα φάρμακα και στην προκειμένη 2 αντκαταθλιπτικά.
Θα σου σκάσουν χειρότερες φάσεις μετά. Μόνο με κοινή απόφαση με γιατρό γίνεται αυτή η διαδικασία.

Εγω θα σ πρότεινα να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχοθεραπευτή. Είτε σε ψυχολόγο είτε σε ψυχίατρο. 
Αν δεν παίζει συννοσηρότητα (διπλή διάγνωση) και η κατάθλιψή σου ειναι απλώς προιον υπαρξιακών εσωτερικών συγκρούσεων 
το πράγμα όλο λύνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα απο οτι στην 1η περίπτωση! .... Με συζήτηση και επιμονη και γίνεται.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν ξερω και εγω το ίδιο πίστευα, αλλα.... και εδω που βλέπω πόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρουνται οι άνθρωποι απο παρενεργειες ..στην αρχή ειπα και εγω να κάνουν υπομονη... αλλα βλέπω οτι τα περιστατικα πληθαινουν και όσο το ψαχνω τόσο βρίσκω οτι τελικα το ψαρι βρωμάει απο το κεφάλι..νιωθω σαν να περπατω σε τεντωμένο σχοινι με τις χημειες που βάζω στο κεφαλι μου... και αυτο που ειπε για την μανία με ταραξε πραγματικα..μανια?!?! ...γιατι γαμωτο? με απλη καταθλιψη μπήκα και παραλίγο να γινω μανιακη... . και συν οτι τώρα αυτος χωρίς καν να εχει ξεκινησει συνεδρία κανονικη ..μου έδωσε στιλνοξ που ειναι στην κοκκινη γραμμη .κοντευουν 2 χρόνια και δεν αντεχω αλλο καμια βελτιωση και συν μια εξαρτηση απο ψυχολαλοφαρμακα...ποσο περισσοτερο θα με ταλαιπωρησει η σταδιακη διακοπή απο τις παρενεργειες? ... και για ποσο? εξι μηνες ενα χρόνο? και παλι λιγοτερο απο όσα εχω περασει!..δεν ξερω... πια τιποτα ...αιθανομαι πολυ μπερδεμενη!!!!

----------


## elis

παντωσ αμα τα κοψεισ μονη σου οχι αποτομα πολυ σταδιακα οπωσ θα κανεσ και με το γιατρο
αποτομα αμα το κανεισ θα παρεισ τον εγκεφαλο στο χερι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> παντωσ αμα τα κοψεισ μονη σου οχι αποτομα πολυ σταδιακα οπωσ θα κανεσ και με το γιατρο
> αποτομα αμα το κανεισ θα παρεισ τον εγκεφαλο στο χερι


τόσο χάλια???... δεν σκόπευα να το τελειωσω αποτομα... ελεγα ομως να το ελαττωσω βδομαδα με τη βδομαδα ήδη εκοψα τα κοκκινα χαπια για τον υπνο και το γυρισα στο πιο ελαφρυ.. (εχω κανει καβα με ενα σωρο χαπια πια) απο χτες..και εχει μειωσει τους καφεδες για να μπορω να κοιμαμαι... τωρα θα δουμε... αν δεν τα καταφερω ξαναγυρναω στους κομπογιαννητες (γαμ^$#^%$#%$#)

----------


## Anakin

Ρεα εχεις σπουδασει κατι? Αν ναι στελνε βιογραφικα συνεχεια αλλα παραληλα δουλευε μεχρι να βρεις κατι καλυτερο και γενικως ρωτα και σε μαγαζια, το χεις με την επικοινωνια οταν θα ζητησεις δουλεια, εξωστρεφη χαρακτηρα σε κοβω εδω συμφωνα με τα γραπτα σου στο φορουμ. Κατι τελευταιο, ποσο εισαι?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα εχεις σπουδασει κατι? Αν ναι στελνε βιογραφικα συνεχεια αλλα παραληλα δουλευε μεχρι να βρεις κατι καλυτερο και γενικως ρωτα και σε μαγαζια, το χεις με την επικοινωνια οταν θα ζητησεις δουλεια, εξωστρεφη χαρακτηρα σε κοβω εδω συμφωνα με τα γραπτα σου στο φορουμ. Κατι τελευταιο, ποσο εισαι?


ειμαι 35... αλλα πως ξερεις οτι ψαχνομαι και για δουλεια? ... χαχαχα με κουφανες ανακιν.. εχεις κανενα κληρονομικο χαρισμα??... δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω, εχω ολοκληρο μαγαζι στο όνομα μου...αλλα το προσπαθω...  :Wink:

----------


## skropi

Εχεις μαγαζι και ψαχνεσαι για δουλεια; Πως γινεται αυτο; Δεν παει καλα το μαγαζι;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχεις μαγαζι και ψαχνεσαι για δουλεια; Πως γινεται αυτο; Δεν παει καλα το μαγαζι;


ααα πολυ καλα πάει!!! τσουβαλια με λεφτα καθε μερα....τρελη μπισνα το εμποριο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

Ρεα , θελεις να σουστειλω μια φωτογραφια μου , ετσι , για πλακα .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα , θελεις να σουστειλω μια φωτογραφια μου , ετσι , για πλακα .


στειλε ..!! ειμαι πολυ περιεργη... χαχαχαχα ποσα τσουβαλια θα χρεωθω??

----------


## Macgyver

Τσαμπα ειναι , αλλα πρεπει να μου δωσεις ενα μειλ , δεν ξερω μεσω φορουμ . Αν θελεις , στειλε μου το οποιο μειλ με πμ .

----------


## Macgyver

> Τσαμπα ειναι , αλλα πρεπει να μου δωσεις ενα μειλ , δεν ξερω μεσω φορουμ . Αν θελεις , στειλε μου το οποιο μειλ με πμ .


Εχω μια , ειμαι παχουλος στο προσωπο , αλλα δεν ξερω τον τροπο νανεβασω αλλη .

----------


## skropi

A τωρα ζηλεψα, θελω και εγω να στειλω φωτογραφια για ενα τσουβαλι λεφτα!

----------


## Macgyver

Φωτογραφια κανεις ? θαναι και υπογεγραμμενη , αυτογραφα .


Γνωριμιες δεν θελατε ? αντε λοιπον .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> A τωρα ζηλεψα, θελω και εγω να στειλω φωτογραφια για ενα τσουβαλι λεφτα!


χαχαχα... εκλεισε!!!... το τσουβαλι το θες προκαταβολικα??

----------


## skropi

Λοιπον, παιδια φευγω για το νοσοκομειο!

----------


## Anakin

> ειμαι 35... αλλα πως ξερεις οτι ψαχνομαι και για δουλεια? ... χαχαχα με κουφανες ανακιν.. εχεις κανενα κληρονομικο χαρισμα??... δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω, εχω ολοκληρο μαγαζι στο όνομα μου...αλλα το προσπαθω...


Δεν ειπα οτι ψαχνεσαι για δουλεια, ειπα να ψαξεις γιατι ειδα να λες οτι δουλευεις σαν καθαριστρια.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν ειπα οτι ψαχνεσαι για δουλεια, ειπα να ψαξεις γιατι ειδα να λες οτι δουλευεις σαν καθαριστρια.


οχι δεν δουλευω σαν καθαρίστρια!..με μπερδευεις με αλλη ή παρεξηγησες το ποστ :Smile: ..εσυ τι κανεις? πως εισαι?

----------


## Anakin

> οχι δεν δουλευω σαν καθαρίστρια!..με μπερδευεις με αλλη ή παρεξηγησες το ποστ..εσυ τι κανεις? πως εισαι?


Υπεθεσα οτι δουλευες σαν καθαριστρια επειδη εγραψες οτι σφουγγαριζες σκαλες, παρεξηγησα το ποστ, εγω δεν ειμαι και καλα τα νευρα μου εχω δεν βρισκω δουλεια με τιποτα, ειναι να μπω και στρατο αυτον τον χρονο, ακουω και διαφορα για τον στρατο αυτην την εποχη και ειμαι μες τα νευρα.

----------


## elis

τι ακουσ για πεσ και σε μασ να σου πουμε τι ισχυει

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Υπεθεσα οτι δουλευες σαν καθαριστρια επειδη εγραψες οτι σφουγγαριζες σκαλες, παρεξηγησα το ποστ, εγω δεν ειμαι και καλα τα νευρα μου εχω δεν βρισκω δουλεια με τιποτα, ειναι να μπω και στρατο αυτον τον χρονο, ακουω και διαφορα για τον στρατο αυτην την εποχη και ειμαι μες τα νευρα.


ελα ρε θα γινεις φανταρακι??... μην στεναχωριεσαι και μην ακους κανεναν, ειναι μια εμπειρία πολυ σημαντικη στην ζωη του άνδρα... :Smile:

----------


## elis



----------


## Anakin

> ελα ρε θα γινεις φανταρακι??... μην στεναχωριεσαι και μην ακους κανεναν, ειναι μια εμπειρία πολυ σημαντικη στην ζωη του άνδρα...


Τον Σεπτεμβριο μπαινω, σημαντικη εμπειρια δεν ειναι στην ζωη ενος αντρα, ειναι ενα εμποδιο στην ζωη ενος αντρα, στην τελικη σαν να κανεις 9 μηνες φυλακη ειναι. Ελις δεν εννοω οτι ακουω απο αλλους για το τι ειναι ο στρατος εννοω οτι λενε για ''πιθανο σεναριο πολεμου στην Κυπρο'' κι εγω θελω να παω στρατο στην Κυπρο, οσο για το τι σκεφτομαι εκτος απο αυτο εχω γραψει και φοβους μου για τον στρατο καιρο πριν οτι φοβαμαι μη με βαλουν οι παλιοι στο ματι, μη πεσω σε μαλακες κλπ.

----------


## elis

ε αυτα γινονται οντωσ αλλα πρεπει να ανταπεξελθεισ καπωσ κι ετσι θα ωριμασεισ καπωσ και μετα δε θα σε τρομαζουν οι δυσκολιεσ
υπαρχουνε στρατοπεδα που ειναι ολη μερα στην αγγαρεια και δε κουνιεται φυλλο υπαρχουνε και στρατοπεδα που ναι λουφα και αραλικι
δε ξερεισ που θα πεσεισ αναλογα τι φουρνια και το διοικητη παντωσ εχεισ να μαθεισ ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιωσ εχεισ πολλα να μαθεισ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τον Σεπτεμβριο μπαινω, σημαντικη εμπειρια δεν ειναι στην ζωη ενος αντρα, ειναι ενα εμποδιο στην ζωη ενος αντρα, στην τελικη σαν να κανεις 9 μηνες φυλακη ειναι. Ελις δεν εννοω οτι ακουω απο αλλους για το τι ειναι ο στρατος εννοω οτι λενε για ''πιθανο σεναριο πολεμου στην Κυπρο'' κι εγω θελω να παω στρατο στην Κυπρο, οσο για το τι σκεφτομαι εκτος απο αυτο εχω γραψει και φοβους μου για τον στρατο καιρο πριν οτι φοβαμαι μη με βαλουν οι παλιοι στο ματι, μη πεσω σε μαλακες κλπ.


πολεμο στην κύπρο?? ουτε καν το εχω ακουσει!!... με ποιον ?

----------


## Anakin

> πολεμο στην κύπρο?? ουτε καν το εχω ακουσει!!... με ποιον ?


Με τους Τουρκους και καλα, ''σεναριο'' βεβαια, ελπιζω να ειναι βγαλμενο μεσα απο τα σαπια κεφαλια των Ελληναραδων και να μην ειναι αληθεια, που ετσι νομιζω πως ειναι, μια ηλιθια ειδηση που τα πανηλιθια προβατα μασουλανε.

----------


## elis

και πολεμοσ να γινει μη φοβασαι δεν πεθαινεισ ευκολα βασικα αμα παμε στρατο και γινει πολεμοσ σωθηκαμε θα μασ ταιζουν και θα μασ ποτιζουν τσαμπα πρωτον δευτερον μονο τα αεροπλανα πολεμανε και τριτον και στρατο να μην πασ δε ξερεισ αμα θα ζησεισ γτ μπορει να σ πεταξουνε καμια βομβα σε αμαχουσ και αμα ησουνα στον πολεμο να τη γλυτωνεσ τεσπα οπωσ σου πα πηγαινε εχεισ πολλα να μαθεισ στο στρατο ειναι μια εμπειρια που σε αλλαζει παντωσ αυτο να ξερεισ λιγο μενουν ανεπηρεαστοι

----------


## Anakin

> και πολεμοσ να γινει μη φοβασαι δεν πεθαινεισ ευκολα βασικα αμα παμε στρατο και γινει πολεμοσ σωθηκαμε θα μασ ταιζουν και θα μασ ποτιζουν τσαμπα πρωτον δευτερον μονο τα αεροπλανα πολεμανε και τριτον και στρατο να μην πασ δε ξερεισ αμα θα ζησεισ γτ μπορει να σ πεταξουνε καμια βομβα σε αμαχουσ και αμα ησουνα στον πολεμο να τη γλυτωνεσ τεσπα οπωσ σου πα πηγαινε εχεισ πολλα να μαθεισ στο στρατο ειναι μια εμπειρια που σε αλλαζει παντωσ αυτο να ξερεισ λιγο μενουν ανεπηρεαστοι


Βασικα κατα 99% σιγα μην γινει, θα χε γινει χαμος στα social media αν υπηρχε περιπτωση απλα την λενε συχνα αυτην την μαλακια φετος, ελπιζω να μην με αλλαξει καθολου ο στρατος, ειδα μερικους να αλλαζουν και φοβαμαι μην παθω το ιδιο, θα κανω οτι μπορω για μεινω ο ιδιος ακριβως και μετα τον στρατο. Εσυ τι εμαθες απο τον στρατο? Σε αλλαξε γενικα? Πως ησουν και πως βγηκες?

----------


## elis

θα στα πω σε περιληψη αλλα βγηκα πιο ανθεκτικοσ στισ δυσκολιεσ 
μετα δουλεψα και ωσ αγροτησ δηλαδη συνολικα στισ δυσκολιεσ
καμια πενταετια και πλεον καταλαβα μαλλον εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο δυο χερια δυο ποδια εχεισ μπορεισ να κανεισ τα παντα
δε γουσταρω και πολυ που εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο αλλα ενταξει παντωσ αλλαξα

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Με τους Τουρκους και καλα, ''σεναριο'' βεβαια, ελπιζω να ειναι βγαλμενο μεσα απο τα σαπια κεφαλια των Ελληναραδων και να μην ειναι αληθεια, που ετσι νομιζω πως ειναι, μια ηλιθια ειδηση που τα πανηλιθια προβατα μασουλανε.


η αλήθεια ειναι πως κ μενα με τρομαζει αυτος ο ψυχακιας ο ερντογαν, αλλα προς το παρον εχει βαλει στο ματι τους κουρδους..οποτε δεν συντρεχει λόγος ανησυχίας για την κυπρο

----------


## Anakin

> η αλήθεια ειναι πως κ μενα με τρομαζει αυτος ο ψυχακιας ο ερντογαν, αλλα προς το παρον εχει βαλει στο ματι τους κουρδους..οποτε δεν συντρεχει λόγος ανησυχίας για την κυπρο


Κι εγω αυτο λεω αλλα οταν το ακους συχνα ε το σκεφτεσαι και λιγο παραπανω, λες μπορει να ισχυει και στο 1%

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε καταλαβαινω, λογικα αυτός θα ναι ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος καθε παιδιου που θα ξεκινησει την θητεια του

----------


## Phatox

και γω το νιωθω αυτο αλλα μονο οταν μου μιλανε για εμενα ο αδερφος μου και η μανα μου.. μονο τοτε, εγω πιο πολυ το χαρακτιριζω αγχωδες αυτο το αισθημα.

----------

